# **Post All Cellphone Related Queries Here**



## Nemesis (May 2, 2005)

Use this thread to post all your cell phone related questions. Use it to get comparisons, ask members about which phone is better, etc. Use this thread if you want to get the prices of specific models too. Basically, this is a Cellphone thread!! Use it to get all your answers.

Threads on cell phones started after this sticky has been posted will be merged into this one.


----------



## mamba (May 2, 2005)

k750i available in india ??
if yes , then 4 how much ??
what does it cost indubai ??


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 2, 2005)

Nice idea Thanks

Well the k750i is expected in india in the second week of May according to local bangalore stores (not very reliable i must add) Cost arround Rs 25000/- Approx


----------



## hafees (May 2, 2005)

*Best mobile under 10 K*

hi! 
someone pls tell me
     which is the best mobile under 10 k? and how much will cost for a samsung d500. what is the cost of SE j300 i, k500i


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2005)

@ hafees, 
D500--> rs. 20k 
K500i--> rs. 9.5k

Best mobile under 10k: 
Nokia 3660 
SE k500i


----------



## apoorv_bindlish (May 3, 2005)

*Connectin internet through GPRS*

I hv a Nokia 3120 phone
I want to know if i can coonect internet on PC using GPRS through this phone


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2005)

^^ 
yes, u can with the Datacable which u can buy at a seperate cost. 

GPRS gives a maximum limit of 24kbps only.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 3, 2005)

i have just a single question about running the N3120 phone as a modem with DKU-2

*www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,8764,56001,00.html

here is the page... but its not clear that whether the ph will work as a modem & will work with DKU-2..... if it can run as a modem with DKU-2 then where can i find the proper driver for the device.....

thnx


----------



## blstsk123 (May 3, 2005)

*About Samsung Mobile Phone*

Hi ! everybody, 
Most of my friends who have Samsung Mobile Phone like SGH-C100,600 etc. ask me to transfer wallpapers, ringtones etc thru IrDA link. I have an IrDA device attached to my PC thru USB interface, and it is quite easy to transfer files from PC to mobile and vice versa to NOKIA or SONY ERRICSSON PHONES.Even these phones can transfer files to each other thru their Ir link, but I never succeded on Samsung . Is there any software like PC SUIT etc for these phones available? If so where to get it ? Or any other settings to be changed to do so ? Kindly help.


----------



## LayZ (May 4, 2005)

Guess what friend I happen to own that phone myself...i do transfer wallpapers and ringtones to my phone...but i use a usb cable..


----------



## LayZ (May 4, 2005)

oops i forgot to add..i tried doing the same over the IR port....but wasnt able to however hard i tried..its just some problem with the IR on the cell...but i was able to sync my phonebook using IR...even that was a hell of a trouble though


----------



## chinmay (May 4, 2005)

samsung sucks guyz....bigtime...i never succeeded in connecting any samsung phone thru bt or ir...connectin nokia is a piece of cake


----------



## nishant71 (May 4, 2005)

*Help needed (Cell Phones)*

hi to all, i m a new member here....
i have a Sony Ericsson K500i phone.
i want to know whether a USB cable would connect my phone to a Computer?
also Whether my phone can play video clips like Windows Media etc.
(my phone is mp3 Compatible)


----------



## hafees (May 4, 2005)

do anyone have nokia 2600. someone pls write a short a review


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2005)

U need the data cable, then u can transfer 3gp files to your mobiel to play the movies


----------



## grinning_devil (May 5, 2005)

features of k750 ... price less than 20k ..  ny model coming up in mind ppl ???

25k as pointed by pradeep is just tooo high to spend ..
when after 3 months u'll find that its down by 4k ...!!!

so iam looking for sumthing similar to features like that of 750i .. but BELOW 20k!!


----------



## grinning_devil (May 5, 2005)

hey nishant welcum to the forums m8!!

but therez a "sticky" thread dedicated entirely to cell fones... better post ny further queries there...

nd as far as connecting is concerned u sure need a data cable .. will be around 600-700 i guess ... not too sure though ..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 5, 2005)

> I hv a Nokia 3120 phone
> I want to know if i can coonect internet on PC using GPRS through this phone





> i have just a single question about running the N3120 phone as a modem with DKU-2
> 
> *www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,8764,56001,00.html
> 
> ...



Same question again.... any one....????


----------



## nishant71 (May 5, 2005)

*thx*

Thx but can i also play windows media player files apart from mp3's???
videos etc....
pls reply...
if not then is there some software available to convert windows media to 3gp format???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 5, 2005)

> i have just a single question about running the N3120 phone as a modem with DKU-2
> 
> *www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,8764,56001,00.html
> 
> ...





> I hv a Nokia 3120 phone
> I want to know if i can coonect internet on PC using GPRS through this phone



Same question again....


----------



## suhasingale (May 7, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> i have just a single question about running the N3120 phone as a modem with DKU-2
> 
> *www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,8764,56001,00.html
> 
> ...


The Maximum downloading speed on GPRS in indian network does not go more Dan 6kbps, I have the experience coz i hav used OrangeÂ® as well as AirtelÂ® GPRS on my laptop.


----------



## magnet (May 7, 2005)

guys after 3 years ill b going 4 a new cell(color one-----presently on nok 2100).........i m thinking to get either ngage qd  or  nok 6600.....(most preferably QD  becoz  6600 xpensive  and since ill giv importance to mmc and other accessories).......i was thinking to get a 1gb mmc along with it....but i read  here  large size mmc slows down the mob..is it true???if so how much size mmc i shd go 4???

    also wht r  the other accessories i need to tak???also wht r the things i need to look while buying a QD.........my comp supports usb 2.0(asus a7v-400mx mobo)...


----------



## wizrulz (May 7, 2005)

*T230*

can ano one tell price of data cable for t230? second hand working will do. does any one has one and interested in selling, pm me


----------



## drgrudge (May 7, 2005)

magnet said:
			
		

> guys after 3 years ill b going 4 a new cell(color one-----presently on nok 2100).........i m thinking to get either ngage qd  or  nok 6600.....(most preferably QD  becoz  6600 xpensive  and since ill giv importance to mmc and other accessories).......i was thinking to get a 1gb mmc along with it....but i read  here  large size mmc slows down the mob..is it true???if so how much size mmc i shd go 4???
> 
> also wht r  the other accessories i need to tak???also wht r the things i need to look while buying a QD.........my comp supports usb 2.0(asus a7v-400mx mobo)...



Hmm..U can go for N GAGE QD itself, as both 6600 and n gage QD as both are symbian and almost most of the features are same but N gage QD dont has a CAM/video recorder and also it's a 4k LCD. 

BUt there is a 4K price difference....


----------



## magnet (May 7, 2005)

yup thats why i thinking 4 qd.......4k less...with that 4 k ill go 4 1gb mmc.......btw  i hav heard the  mor the size of mmc the mor it slows down the mobile..is it true????


----------



## hareesh (May 11, 2005)

*k508i....*

hey,
 any one owning k508i........????
pls send me comments on this fone....abt its price ,features and..DRAWBACKS......


----------



## Abhijit_T (May 11, 2005)

Going to get a new fone....
I'd posted a topic about a year back abt whether to go for T610 or K700i. I eventually went for the T610(ya, i know, silly me)
Time for a new fone again, and I've got quite a few on the list
Well, my budget is around 18K(Might be extended to 20, but not confirmed)
I was eyeing the S700i, awesome features, but slightly uncomfortable to work with(for me, atleast)
I don't mind getting the K700i even now, because I absuloutely adore that fone, but I don't think it'll be worth it getting it now, especially if I have a much bigger budget
Should I go for the S700i, inspite of it being slightly uncomfortable?
Samsung D500 and Nokia 6230i are also options, but I dont like the Samsung interface and 6230i has a smaller screen
K750i would be the ideal fone, but I think its a bit beyond my budget, right?
Could someone pls help me with my decision?U can suggest other fones as well...
But pls don't suggest 6600 or 7610, i hate them both(Dont give me the symbian argument, I don't care that much for that remote control c**p)
Also, could someone post lowest prices(w/o bill) of K700i, S700i, D500, 6230i and K750i in Mumbai?

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## drgrudge (May 11, 2005)

Lol, this is a long post? Have u seen some reviews or tuts by members? 

Ok, u dont like Nokia phones (and i still remember u, and the Nokia versus SE thread and btw that choice of T610 or 6610i dude (not k500i, and dont act smart  ) 


No use telling other phones than SE for u! 
I will go for 6630 in this budget or Samsung D500 in the phones u have mentioned.... 

Get K7500i dude, that will suit ur needs but it may cost in excess of 24k (pradeep's post said so).


----------



## Abhijit_T (May 11, 2005)

For drgrudge-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7059&highlight=k700

I've listed 2 non-SE fones in my preferred list, pls notice
Ya, 24K for K750 is too much
Whats D500 price?And S700 price?Also is 6230i available in India?Whats price of 6230i?


----------



## drgrudge (May 11, 2005)

@Abhijit_T, leave my post man! 

D500 is rs. 20k or less
S700 is 21k or less
6230i is not yet available. maybe around 20k.


----------



## cvvikram (May 12, 2005)

*SE Phones*

Which one is better k500i or k700i ?


----------



## Abhijit_T (May 12, 2005)

K700i, it has much better features than K500i


----------



## drgrudge (May 12, 2005)

LOL! What a query! 

Of cource, K700i is better,but  it's 3k more than that of K500i or K508i. 

And k500i dont has FM radio or Flash for camera and also less memory (10mb compared to 41mb).


----------



## grinning_devil (May 13, 2005)

where is this SE 750i .... ??? 
been waiting for a very loooong time ... 
nyone aware of the current price tag ??? 
no guesses pls ... !!


----------



## mamba (May 13, 2005)

have told my frnd 2 get 1 4 me ( when he returns frm dubai , in thje 1st week of june ) . hope he gets his dirty hands on 1 . really looking 4ward 2 lay my own dirty 1z on it 

will post my experience , as n when i get 1 ( have been ranting bout k750i )


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 13, 2005)

Isnt there a thread for cellphone related querries? K700i. I'll pick it up with my eyes closed.


----------



## Charley (May 13, 2005)

Any body using 7710, how the performance & whats the price ?


----------



## Charley (May 13, 2005)

K700i, its pretty much costly but more addons than the other.


----------



## drgrudge (May 13, 2005)

7710 costs rs. 25k...


----------



## Charley (May 14, 2005)

@ dr - Did u try the handset  ?


----------



## hareesh (May 14, 2005)

*hey any body mind answering this query????? *

hey,
any one owning k508i........????
pls send me comments on this fone....abt its price ,features and..DRAWBACKS..

PostPosted: Wed May 11, 2005 4:18 pm    Post subject: k508i....


----------



## grinning_devil (May 18, 2005)

i dont have k508i ... 
nd hareesh by the way next time ur posting try to be a lil polite!! no body mind answering ur query but only those will reply who have ur set ... 

its a "social friendly" service rather than a paid tech support!!!


----------



## hareesh (May 18, 2005)

*SORRY IF I HURT ANYONE*

hey dear ,
      i didnt mean that way...my query was posted long way back....but no one ever replied me....frustrated...i posted this query.....u can clearly see that i pasted my earlier query in a new window.................;
And still i'm waiting 4 a reply


----------



## mAYHEM (May 19, 2005)

I want to use gmail to get emails on my phone.I have a hutch gprs and it uses proxy but the inbuilt email client doesnt give any proxy options.I have tried many other s60 3rd party email clients but they dont work on my phone.I use a Nokia 3230



> Any body using 7710, how the performance & whats the price ?


7710 screen looks dull.Its less of a phone more of portable video player


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2005)

It may be your personal opinion... the set looks kool.

i am not surprised by your veiw... 
since wen you want to do more from a instrument rather than a telephone instrument,.. u r tend 2 say so.
btw u cant compare the screen with the 
computer screen


----------



## tgpraveen (May 21, 2005)

*7-8K best mobile*

I want a good mobile.
Budget upto 8.5K
NO CAMERA reqd
color screen
must be able to connect with computer
WAP also


----------



## shwetanshu (May 21, 2005)

Nokia 6610. anyways post all ur further mobile related queries here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19623


----------



## tgpraveen (May 21, 2005)

I didnt psot ther eas no one seems to reply there

THX For answer


----------



## tgpraveen (May 21, 2005)

I saw Nokia 6610 but found it to be too plain

I would like 65K colour screen and u know some more capability like mp3 player etc etc


----------



## King_Niral (May 21, 2005)

DUDE the BEST set IS PRESENTLY THE NOKIA N-gage QD !!!!!

IT COME IN THAT PRICE RANGE !!!

THE GAME CARD CAN BE CHANGED FOR AN MMC CARD SO U CAN GET MUCH MORE SPACE !!!

CHEERS !!!!


----------



## shwetanshu (May 21, 2005)

Well my frnd has samsung C-100, it has 65K color screen, and is slim too. U shud also check that out too. But as Niral said, N-Gage QD is also gr8.


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2005)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> I didnt psot ther eas no one seems to reply there
> 
> THX For answer


Lol, wht? We are doing u a favour, remember that..., this thread will be moved there..., wait and see, i have reported it.. 


A mp3 player in a Cell for 7-8k? The only options are N gage and 3300 , which nokia stopped manufacturing.... And both are not a 65k color screens also. Also u said u need it as  a modem also? i dont think N gage does that. 

The only options is 6610i which can be connected to PC as  a modem. It dont has a 65k or mp3 player. 

Why dont u get a LG mobile which has  a mp3 player but i dont think u get within 7-8k...


----------



## khandu (May 21, 2005)

try to get ur hands on the OLD NGAGE!!! it rocks..


----------



## Deep (May 21, 2005)

merged


----------



## tgpraveen (May 21, 2005)

Guys i also saw the ngage and ngag qd but i dont wanna play that much gmaes i even have a gameboy what i want is a mobile and from what i have heard in ngage old we have to hold in odd position to talk so its not good

BUt pls tell more models


----------



## King_Niral (May 21, 2005)

Something really good for u !!!

GO in for a 2nd hand NOKIA 6600 !!!

if ur lucky u might get ur hands on one for that price !!!!

CHEERS !!!


----------



## mamba (May 22, 2005)

guys my frnd in dubai just told me that k750i hasnt been released there yet . the problem is he would b coming 2 india 4 bout 2-3 months , arriving on 3rd june . 

can u suggest ne other ph under 20k which is reaaly worth the moolah ?? ( thought k750i was )

would there b much diff in prices here & in dubai ??


----------



## grinning_devil (May 22, 2005)

@mamba .... se's k750i have been launched in india.... ((90% sure)).....the web site has removed "launching shortly" from under 750 .. though w800 still sports that tag .... !!

hey pradeep.....u listening man....run for the stores .... nd do lemme know the price...i'll be grabbing it in 1/2 days!!!!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 22, 2005)

guys i checked in today at the sony store they do not have any idea say that may be 1 june. this wait is killing me.


----------



## Biplav (May 22, 2005)

same here . i too went 2 a sony shop the people there had absolutely no idea of when it would be released. Pathetic- Sony should atleast inform its workforce about the release dates. Atleast this will save the Prospective customers from running to the shop everyday.!


----------



## magnet (May 22, 2005)

i hav been hearing this days alot abt samsung d500.........though i dont lik the peice(samsung has other eye catching peice than this)........but ppl says its of the same league of nok 6600...and worth a buy...is it true????
  wht features it lack???


----------



## mamba (May 22, 2005)

myself went 2 a couple of sony worldz in my area n they 2 dont have ne clues . try the sony toll-free help line . 1600-11-11-88  ( would have told u so myself after enquiring 2day , but as i have a night only connection , thought would take 2 long . n v dont wanna waste much time , do v ??   )

n guys , u didnt tell bout ne other alternative 2 k750i , in sub 20k category


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2005)

@magnet, D500 is a good buy.., but it has it's own disadvantages. When comparing with 6600, it dont has symbian OS, MMC card etc. Read the review posted here (search the forums) ...
Ok, i searched:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17764&highlight=d500


@mamba, will K750i be under 20k? Even i thought so but pradeep said (he enquired somewhere) it will cost 24k.


----------



## mamba (May 24, 2005)

ppl , not a single reply 2 my query regarding a gud sub-20k ph   

plz help me out guys , aint got much time left


----------



## Biplav (May 24, 2005)

@mamba- * i think u should go for the Nokia 6630. its a great phone and got a really good camera(1.33mpxl0that can take pictures upto resolution 1024*768 and has got all the gr8 features. *


----------



## rollcage (May 24, 2005)

6670... costs 16k it has loads of features

3230 is also good.. 
Have 1.3 Mega Pixel camera, mp3, 1 hour video recording, Bluetooth, IrDa, 
Image Resolution:1280x960 pixels.

dunno wats its cost, some1 plz. post that?


----------



## drgrudge (May 24, 2005)

@rollcage, 3230 costs rs. 16.5k. 

@mamba, see we cant get the best phone in any price range, all phones have their own advantages and limitations. 

Go for 6630 or D500, whichever suits you better.


----------



## supernova (May 24, 2005)

@mamba: I feel you should go in for N 6230i. It has got all the features and they have even increased the screen size (whn compared to 6230)


----------



## montsa007 (May 24, 2005)

where do i get seimens cellphones one with data cable + software in mumbai pm me plz as i dont visit here


----------



## mamba (May 25, 2005)

tnx guys 4 so many replies . will compare the 1z u have suggested n go 4 the 1 which best suits me


----------



## paid (May 25, 2005)

which is the cheapest edge phone?


----------



## supernova (May 25, 2005)

check out the latest Nokia 6021, alternatively u can go for NgageQD


----------



## drgrudge (May 25, 2005)

N gage QD has EDGe? lol! Check b4 u post... 

Cheapest is 3220.


----------



## grinning_devil (May 25, 2005)

damn damn !!
the wait is killing me ...
checked with dealers today nd been told that sony k750i will be out by week end or say by saturday...its stuck @ customs!!!!!
expected price tag told to me by 5 delhi dealers is between 22 to 24k !!     

shud we wait for it to drop ??

i dont seem to understand why the hell India is the last place to launch something when the whole damn workd is enjoying it!!!   

PS>>>pradeep whats the status @ ban'lore??


----------



## supernova (May 26, 2005)

oops....... mistake with Ngage QD.
It doesn't have EDGE.
Thanks @drgrudge for correcting me..


----------



## grinning_devil (May 26, 2005)

hey grudge .... 
recommend some nokia/sony ericsson fone models upto a price range of say 21k... both with symbian nd non-symbian ....


----------



## mAYHEM (May 26, 2005)

go for 6630 or Nokia 3230 ,3230 doesnt have wcdma support but has all the other funcations of 6630 and is sold at 16-17K


----------



## mAYHEM (May 26, 2005)

edited:


----------



## mAYHEM (May 26, 2005)

Any one used Gnubox for symbian series 60 smartphones.And plz help to configure it.

Gnubox provides free unlimited intrenet access through s60 phones at speeds
of nearly 40Kbytes/sec through data call(CSD) by BT,Infrared or datacable


----------



## drgrudge (May 26, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> hey grudge ....
> recommend some nokia/sony ericsson fone models upto a price range of say 21k... both with symbian nd non-symbian ....


*Nokia* 
7610 (16k)
6670 (16k)
3230 (17k)
6630 (19.5k)
7710 (23k  ) ; but it's a very good for this range. 

*SE*
S700i (20k)
K750i (22-24k  ) ;yet to hit in markets. 

There is not much of difference btw 7610/6670. 6630 is a sort of executive/ business walla phone. 
7710 , thou  a get costly for ur range/budget, it's a very good buy (better than k750i IMHO). 

There is not much of a choise for SE. 
So get a nokia, maybe 6630  

Consider D500 man, it's a good slider walla phone and looks stylish


----------



## grinning_devil (May 27, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> grinning_devil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm...i think i'll be going for 6630 .. in this additional applications frm net can be installed rite??? 
wow ... a last minute change !!! i was going for sony k750i ...
but heard on a lot of forums of unstable firmware...freezes etc ... 

ohh by the way it is launched in india..avaialble in delhi at a price tag of 21450/- .. the dealer was giving me for 19700/- .... 

ny known problems with 6630????
nd xpress on covers are avaialble or not???? 

ny chance of price dropping further for 6630????


----------



## grinning_devil (May 27, 2005)

after comparing nokia 6630 with SE 750i a few points disturbed me >> 

1.  weight ..... 6630 - 127gms 
                       750 - 99gms

2.  size           6630 - 176 x 208 pixels
                       750 - 176 x 220 pixels      ... looks like SE have smaller screen than Nokia...is this resolution or the screen size??

3.  battery ... MOST important 
                   6630 - Standard, Li-Ion 900 mAh (BL-5C) 
                             Stand-by Up to 264 h 
                             Talk time Up to 3 h 

                     750 - Standard battery, Li-Po 900 mAh (BST-36) 
                              Stand-by Up to 400 h 
                              Talk time Up to 9 h 

9 hours of talk time as compared to 3 hours !!!!!

explain !!!!!!!!!

EDIT >> one more SERIOUS issue ... NO FM ?????


----------



## icecoolz (May 27, 2005)

my brother wants to buy a new phone. Hes looking for something with a camera and FM radio. Budget max 13K. So guys...got anything in mind ?


----------



## drgrudge (May 27, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> my brother wants to buy a new phone. Hes looking for something with a camera and FM radio. Budget max 13K. So guys...got anything in mind ?


Camera and radio alone? 
WOW 7k is enough man! 
Nokia 6610i is the answer. 

Choice: 
SE k500i  



@grinning_devil, 
6630 costs 19.5k to 20k only. When the dealer gives the k750i for lesser price then i think it's a grey market piece. Even raven got 6260 for 17.5k even the phone was released in India. 

And 6630 is a symbian phone which means u can install apps man. So u can get a radio app which plays FM (it's internet radio and needs GPRS). 

That battery thing can be misleading..., nokia is known for it's good batery and reliability of the same. 

No Xpress on covers for it and also for k750i also


----------



## aadipa (May 27, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> my brother wants to buy a new phone. Hes looking for something with a camera and FM radio. Budget max 13K. So guys...got anything in mind ?



13K, if FM is required and not MP3 then no other than K700i

+ Camera with Flash and 4x zoom
+ Most sharp display on any mobile phone in range
+ Video recording till shared 41MB finishes
+ FM
+ Cool 3D games
+ Good looks
+ Simply works as phone as well 
- No expandable memory

If MP3 then 6600
+ Memory card support upto 1GB
+ This too simply works as phone as well, just little bulky 
- No camera flash
- No FM
- Larger screen, but not as sharp as K700i
- No 3D games


----------



## mamba (May 27, 2005)

hey devil , go 4 6630 . its some kick-ass model , the performance in ph apps ( incl 2D-3D games ) is almost double that of the 3230 due 2 a faster processor n also a gud OS ( mayb , v 8.0b , dunno exactly ) even beats the new 6680 , when it comes 2 raw performance

m plannin 2 buy 1 myself , if k750i aint without no glitches . atleast , nokia have a lot of service centres compared 2 only a few of s-e

4 a superb review on 6630 , check out mobile-reviews.com


----------



## grinning_devil (May 27, 2005)

@mamba ... iam really confused man ... 6630 or 750i .. 
installings apps is definately a gud point in 6230...but the screen is nothing compared to that of se... 
nd most important ..  i DO need fm...NOT frm gprs...

nd lookwise also iam inclined towards 750i ... 

lets see .......


----------



## icecoolz (May 30, 2005)

lol...well we went to the showroom and ended up buyin the 750i !  Was available in 6 installment intrest free basis and picked it up !!! Let me see if I can get my hands on it and see if I can write a review  If he ever lets go of it that is!


----------



## drgrudge (May 30, 2005)

How much did it cost ice?


----------



## icecoolz (May 30, 2005)

22k was the cost which due to the offer we could pay it off in 6 installments.


----------



## aadipa (May 30, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> 22k was the cost which due to the offer we could pay it off in 6 installments.



This is so tempting... is this from Authorized Sony Ericsson Dealer?

Is the scheme from SE or is it from dealer? Can I get this here in mumbai?


----------



## aadipa (May 30, 2005)

This is to iinfi's query at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=193616#193616



			
				iinfi said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> can u plz tell me the current mumbai market prices of these mobiles (NEW)
> 
> ...



The best buy is 3200

I would rate
3200 (Keypad may not suite everyone's test)
6610i (It is costly but have 4MB memory)
6610 (Best looks and low cost)
3220 (Bad, no IR, no FM, but best screen 64k colors)

I prefer 3200 coz u can transfer images and ringtones through IR to and from other phones which is not possible in 6610.

Also 6610 and 3200 are equally priced at 6-6.5K, 3200 being few hundred bucks cheaper, and it is a camera phone too.

3200 also has a flash light if u need in case of dark night


----------



## drgrudge (May 31, 2005)

iinfi said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> can u plz tell me the current mumbai market prices of these mobiles (NEW)
> 
> ...


Nokia 6610 --> 6k
6610i-->7.5k
3220--> 9k

All these three phones are not in the bracket of 5.5-6k.  

Have u seen LG 1600?  
It has:
- GPRS
- MMS
- IR
- Voice recorder
- 65k color; 16 chord polyphonic ringtones. 
WE can clearly see that it got better features than 6610 in the 6k range, but i suggest u 6610. 

My order of preference: 
6610>LG 166> samsung c200





			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> 22k was the cost which due to the offer we could pay it off in 6 installments.


Good, u asked for a phone under 11k  and u got a one which is twice the price wrt your budget


----------



## supernova (May 31, 2005)

recent prices:

6610 - 5800
6610i - 7100
3220 - 7400

clearly 6610 fits in your budget...


----------



## supernova (May 31, 2005)

addn:  also u can transfer midi tones and pics to 6610 & 6610i.... But u need to use PC-Suite coming in the package


----------



## icecoolz (May 31, 2005)

aadipa: 

Yes its from a SE authorized dealer. I dont know if the scheme is available in other places. Sorry mate.


----------



## stinger_02in (May 31, 2005)

*k300i vs k508i*

i am about to buy a new cell phone.i have shortlisted
two - 1) SE k508i
      2) SE k300i  	
my problem is - i am having trouble choosing one.
i have listed below the pros and cons of the two models.
which phone do you think i should buy and why.

1) SE k508i

+ better,bigger,clearer TFT display.
+ been around for a year, so many applications,games are available. 
+ cover for the cam lens.

- got no more features than the k300i.
- yawning gap in the joy-stick lets dust in.

2) SE k300i

+ got all the features of k508i.
+ cheaper by around Rs.1200.
+ better design and looks (according to me).
+ better battery backup due to non-TFT (STN) display.

- dull screen (how bad is it really?).
- no cover for cam lens.

if i buy the k300i,i will buy a data cable with the money(Rs.1200)
i save.

Please help me decide quickly.


----------



## iinfi (May 31, 2005)

thanks everyone for the info


----------



## drgrudge (May 31, 2005)

U have said it all stinger_02in, get K300i itself


----------



## supernova (May 31, 2005)

@stinger I personally feel that k300 has much better design than k508. The screen is not that bad either. Moreover u needn't spend all 1200 bucks on the cable.....get a assembled instead at much cheaper rates.. ask khandu, he might be having one.
My openion - go 4 k300i  and save money


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2005)

hey guys..

  Am planning to buy Sony Ericsson/Nokia/Samsung Cell...
*Budget : 7000-9000... Can be stretched till 10K*

2 essential features:

Good MP3 player
FM Radio
Blue Tooth/Infra Red

Expandable memory.. would be good so that i can increase MP3 collection..   

No need of cam and gprs

Thought about N-guage QD but its bulky..and i dont like the looks...

so anyone got anything in mind... pls lemme know...

___________________________________________
Some doubts: -

1) What is this edge technology ? how is it different from others...

2) Are flash cards  synonym for memory card. Which different kinda    memory cards are used nowadays.. in normal phone.. and which one is better (overall considering price also)

3) Can i use this Flash memory or memory card (Consider the card as card used in N guage) as data storage with help of Card reader... i mean not only songs but.. my can i store my other data in it.. and use as USB pen Drive..

4) What are the costs for the USB Pen drive which i can use as a MP3 player(in bult) and data storage too... pls tell prices for 64/128/256 MB storage capacity

5) What are different available gadgets similar to USB Pen drive and which one is better ?(keep in mind the price also)

Cheers..
 Dipen


----------



## supernova (May 31, 2005)

that's too much to ask for in your budget. 
however for a little over 10k, you may consider Motorola E398. 
Pros:
+ Expandable Memory
+ Good MP3 player
+ VGA Camera (not important in ur case)
+ Bluetooth / USB cable

Cons:
- No FM (But you may buy compactible FM handsfree)

Else if you can lay your hands on a second hand 6230. It should be the ideal choice for you.


----------



## drgrudge (May 31, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey guys..
> 
> Am planning to buy Sony Ericsson/Nokia/Samsung Cell...
> *Budget : 7000-9000... Can be stretched till 10K*
> ...


Phones with mp3 playback: 
*Moto E398* --> it's the best! It got all the features u had asked for. Rs. 9k or less. 
Check out my review here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15977 

*Nokia 3300* (but nokia stopepd it)

*LG 1800* --> no MP3 card slot, 64 mb memory, and no IR/BT. 







			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 1) What is this edge technology ? how is it different from others...


EDGe --> Enhanced Data rates for Global Evolution
It's like broadband internet for mobiles. EDGE enables GSM operators to offer higher-speed mobile-data access, serve more mobile-data customers. We can use  our EDGe phone as modems and use it in ur PC. Also streaming audio/video clips. 




			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 2) Are flash cards  synonym for memory card. Which different kinda    memory cards are used nowadays.. in normal phone.. and which one is better (overall considering price also)


There is nothing called which is better over others. All have their own advantages and disadvantage. 

We use MMC more, all nokia phones support this. Moto,SE  use memory. duo. The flash cards can used in other digital device like digi cam. 




			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 3) Can i use this Flash memory or memory card (Consider the card as card used in N guage) as data storage with help of Card reader... i mean not only songs but.. my can i store my other data in it.. and use as USB pen Drive..


N gage uses MMC. 
Yes u can use the card reader with MMC. Yes not only songs, u can store other data as well.. 

and u can't use it as a USB pen drive, in that case u need a card reader to be connected to the USB port of your computer. But yes, we can use in case u got this additional thing. 




			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 4) What are the costs for the USB Pen drive which i can use as a MP3 player(in bult) and data storage too... pls tell prices for 64/128/256 MB storage capacity


We can store mp3 but we cant use them for nokia mobile phones. 
USB pen drives prices: 
64mb--> 550rs. 
128 mb-->900rs
256mb -->1.6k
1gb-->  2.5-2.7k 





			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 5) What are different available gadgets similar to USB Pen drive and which one is better ?(keep in mind the price also)


We have 
- memory duo
- MMC
- flash cards. 

As i have said, each one got different applications and has their own advantage and limitations. MMC and flash cards are almost the same. the only difference is that former is used in mobs and the later in digi cams and other things.


----------



## supernova (Jun 1, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> *Moto E398* --> it's the best! It got all the features u had asked for. Rs. 9k or less.
> Check out my review here:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15977




where can i get E398 for 9k or less.
U also wrote in ur review that it has some serious issues with bluetooth.
How serious??


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 1, 2005)

supernova said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many ppl have got E398 for aroound 9k itself. 

We can't transfer some Data to PC. Thats what i found. Phone to phone is ok.


----------



## supernova (Jun 1, 2005)

oh thanks @drgrudge.....
I am getting this phone very soon


----------



## grinning_devil (Jun 1, 2005)

went to the dealer to buy 6630 ... nd came bak with k750i !!!!!

the price @ delhi was 21500Mrp/- ... gave a discount nd the beauty was all mine for 19800/- ... no instalments whatsoever were there .. ice is a lucky fellaw!! 

superb resolution of pics ... nice interface ...overall a nice buy .. nd seeing this i can say that i DONT need to install additional apps nd i DONT need a smartfone!!!! the only upgrade i may go in for will be a 512MB stick ... 

 my wallet feels a lot lighter after the purchase ... !!! :roll:


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 1, 2005)

lol, every one going out having some other mobile in mind and come back with k750i


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL! Oh well...lets see how many bite the k750i dust!....I myself am waitin for the walkphone tho....


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 1, 2005)

^^ yeah, But i was correct in telling that K750i would cost around 20k


----------



## pbtg (Jun 1, 2005)

*Plz help me*

hi, every one i m a new user, plz tell me which of the mobile is better Nokia 6600 or K 700i


----------



## grinning_devil (Jun 1, 2005)

hey grudge ...the price bracket was known to everyone ... that it wud be around 20-22 ... 
had they priced it @ 18 ... WOW ... shud have been a deal!!!

@ice .. mee too waiting for w800 .. not for orange color..it s*** !! but for 512 Mb stick upgrade!!


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 2, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> hey grudge ...the price bracket was known to everyone ... that it wud be around 20-22 ...
> had they priced it @ 18 ... WOW ... shud have been a deal!!!


LOL, u yourself along with pradeep said it could cost around 24k  




			
				pbtg said:
			
		

> hi, every one i m a new user, plz tell me which of the mobile is better Nokia 6600 or K 700i


I like 6600 personally.  

But it too has disadvantages.
- no FM/Mp3 playback (but can be done with third party spftwares)
- low speaker volume
- slow processor (but with more memory of MMC it's a bit faster)

And with k700i, we have:
- no expandable memory
- bad keypads (IMO)
- no symbian OS
- Night mode cam quality is not that good
- compactibilty issues


So see the pros and cons and decide. I personally will go for 6600


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 2, 2005)

hey there..

    thanx for all u reviews and advices...thanx.. Dr.Grudge..supernova.. that was cool piece of info in my case.. keep it up..


Whats the inbuilt memory of E-398...and is it supporitng MMC... and yea about bluetooth issues.. as u said.. theres some prob for transfering data from phone to PC via bluetooth ... so can we do it thru USB..or it has probs there also... lemme know..

and yes..even other phones which u think are suitable for me (FM,MP3,Bluetooth/USB/Ir - 10K )  lemme know..


Some more doubts...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1)  *Consider General USB Drive we use for Data Transfer and Storage*

What are the costs for the USB Pen drive which i can use as 
a MP3 player(in built) and data transfer/storage too... 

I mean the ones in which its just a USB stick and we can attach a earphone and can hear the mp3
(dr.grudge i guess u misinterpreted my question before) 

Something like that exists rite ??

Pls tell prices for 64/128/256 MB storage capacity   


2)  Is there a big difference between.. mono mp3 player and stereo mp3 player... 
   Which one's nguage supporting..coz i heard the music thru N-guage...was not bad..!!! though not overjoyed but was not bad not to listen...what say..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hey can any of ya guys post K750i review.. I know its outta my budget.. but still curious... heard a lot of it... Dr.grudge..nemi.. give it a try...i guess u both shuld give ur reiviews.. its not like competition..u both are good at ur level...just different views ..  

   Cheers...
    Dipen


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 2, 2005)

E398 comes with a data transfer cable via USB. I have not seen or heard of any issues with it. Mine works perfectly fine. And considering how much I have hacked my phone thru the cable I seriously doubt it has any cable connectivity issues. 

have you heard the sound w.r.t stereo from an E398 ? My brother has a K750i and when compared the bass effect on the E398 is much better!. Listen to it o believe it.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 2, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Whats the inbuilt memory of E-398...and is it supporitng MMC... and yea about bluetooth issues.. as u said.. theres some prob for transfering data from phone to PC via bluetooth ... so can we do it thru USB..or it has probs there also... lemme know..


The mobile, which i saw that BT issues with PC, and many can justify it. I think it's corrected now. That was a old piece. With USB, i dont think there will be any problem. 




			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> and yes..even other phones which u think are suitable for me (FM,MP3,Bluetooth/USB/Ir - 10K )  lemme know..


E 398
LOl, i think thats the only phone   i know with FM,MP3,Bluetooth/USB/Ir and under 10k 




			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 1)  *Consider General USB Drive we use for Data Transfer and Storage*
> 
> What are the costs for the USB Pen drive which i can use as
> a MP3 player(in built) and data transfer/storage too...
> ...


Yes, i misinterpreted last time around. 

YEs, it exists but i dont know how much it will cost. The normal USB pen drive can be used to store files and the rates is mentioned in the my post in the previous page. 




			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 2)  Is there a big difference between.. mono mp3 player and stereo mp3 player...
> Which one's nguage supporting..coz i heard the music thru N-guage...was not bad..!!! though not overjoyed but was not bad not to listen...what say..


N gage QD is mono only. But it's loud. U got to go to store and then listen to E398 and then other phones to see it's quality. 

Yes, there is a difference btw mono and stereo. Listen to E398 u will know  




			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey can any of ya guys post K750i review.. I know its outta my budget.. but still curious... heard a lot of it... *Dr.grudge..nemi.. give it a try...i guess u both shuld give ur reiviews.. its not like competition..u both are good at ur level...just different views ..*


Yeah   

But where will i go for the mobile. I have not seen and played with K750i as yet


----------



## supernova (Jun 2, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey there..
> 
> 
> I mean the ones in which its just a USB stick and we can attach a earphone and can hear the mp3
> ...



yes something like those do exists but i doub't their playback quality. They become quite bulky and heavy for a pen drive (due to the battery). 
comes in the range of 3k for 256mb.

however i will not recommend tht. Mainly becouse of the sound quality and bulky dimensions. One of my friend onws one. He always have a tough time connecting it to his desktop due to limited space around the USB port.
I'll suggest you go for as small a USB key as possible. Simmtronics is a good one. Comes for around 1200 for a 256MB key.


----------



## pbtg (Jun 2, 2005)

*thank you very much drgrudge*

thank u drgrudge u told me just what i needed to know all the good & bad features of aboth the sets i think i should opt for the Nokia 6600 which u also prefer .
thanx


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Plz help me*



			
				pbtg said:
			
		

> hi, every one i m a new user, plz tell me which of the mobile is better Nokia 6600 or K 700i


6600.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 2, 2005)

> I'll suggest you go for as small a USB key as possible. Simmtronics is a good one. Comes for around 1200 for a 256MB key.



hey nova... 

     r u sure.. its for 1200.. coz one of my friends said that 256MB comes around 1600-1700 or sumthing..

if its for 1200 then  I'm not gonna miss it  

  Cheers..
   Dipen


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 2, 2005)

I think supernova mentioned abt ordinary USB pen drive, not a one with mp3 player..


----------



## neminemi (Jun 3, 2005)

*k750i vs moto razor v3*

Hey guys, 
i was just looking for the rates of new mobiles on the net, and the only places i could find was ebay.in and shopping.rediff.com. Could u guys suggest some sites where i could get prices for latest gadgest in INDIAN RUPEES. 

I've just started earning, and plant to spend all of my 2nd salary on mobile phones/mp3 players. I'm torn between moto rzr v3 & k750i. None of my frns have it. STYLE IS VERY IMPORTANT, but at the end of the day i should nt feel i paid too much. Or some other phone, budget limit is 20k. 

Looking fwd to hearing from u guys.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: k750i vs moto razor v3*



			
				neminemi said:
			
		

> i was just looking for the rates of new mobiles on the net, and the only places i could find was ebay.in and shopping.rediff.com. Could u guys suggest some sites where i could get prices for latest gadgest in INDIAN RUPEES.


www.indiagsm.com




			
				neminemi said:
			
		

> I've just started earning, and plant to spend all of my 2nd salary on mobile phones/mp3 players. I'm torn between moto rzr v3 & k750i. None of my frns have it. STYLE IS VERY IMPORTANT, but at the end of the day i should nt feel i paid too much. Or some other phone, budget limit is 20k.


Definetly K750i is better than V3. V3 looks good but it has less features, get K750i or 6630 for around 20k.


----------



## nishant71 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Help needed (usb cable)*

hi guys
i have a SE K500i phone
Recently i purchased a data cable (not a genuine one) but from a trusted source
then i downloaded the driver for the cable from the official SE support site
but it failed to get the cable working.
i need help guys 
pls
thanks in advance
(u could give me the link for another driver download


----------



## supernova (Jun 3, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey nova...
> 
> r u sure.. its for 1200.. coz one of my friends said that 256MB comes around 1600-1700 or sumthing..
> 
> ...



Yup Dipen the price for a normal pen drive 256MB. This price i found in nehru place, Delhi.
For pune you may check out S'Tech computers. He gives some good price.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 3, 2005)

hey nova..

Do u have any idea where is this Stech comp... coz.. it would be difficult for me to find... the only store.. though i will check the prices from other shops too..

and yeah are u sure Simtronics is nice brand...(guys any views)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can anyone tell if these handsets have expandable memory i.e memory card slots and FM's coz when i checked at Nokia's site.. the features given there are confusing.. i mean they arent specifying how much inbuilt memory and all.. so may be if any of ya guys know...

pls let me know.. 

*Samsung - E630, Sony Eric- Z600, Nokia -6020 , 6820 , 6220 , 3660*

Cheers...
 Dipen


----------



## mukul (Jun 5, 2005)

hy guys can some one tell me  how i gotta connect my nokia 6600 to pc guys i dont have any bluetooth connection,infrared...........


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 5, 2005)

mukul said:
			
		

> hy guys can some one tell me  how i gotta connect my nokia 6600 to pc guys i dont have any bluetooth connection,infrared...........


  You cannot connect ur 6600 without Bluetooth or Infrared. You will need one of these hardwares to connect the phone to ur PC. Use bluetooth instead of infrared.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 5, 2005)

^^ then how to expect to connect to PC? U need either a  BT or a IR dongle to establish connection with ur PC


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 5, 2005)

mukul said:
			
		

> hy guys can some one tell me  how i gotta connect my nokia 6600 to pc guys i dont have any bluetooth connection,infrared...........


Here's the link on how to connect ur Phone through Bluetooth.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22071
It's the second post.


----------



## stinger_02in (Jun 6, 2005)

*Battery back up of k500i*

can some body give me an idea of how long the battery lasts on a full charge for the SE k500i/508i with average usage...
also are there any issues with the joy-stick?
also tell me if u had any other problems with the phone.


----------



## manas (Jun 6, 2005)

dear friend,
can any one tell me what is the problem about connecting my 6610i nokia set with pc through a dku5 data cable.i have downloaded the driver from nokia website and tried on both win 98 & win xp.whenever i am connecting the cable my computer is giving the message new hardware found 'usb to serial', i am trying to give the driver following all the process described in the nokia website but nothing comes fruitfull.my comp specification is intel p III 1.1ghz. 
please help me out.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2005)

Any error messages? If yes, then post them here.


----------



## supernova (Jun 6, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey nova..
> 
> Do u have any idea where is this Stech comp... coz.. it would be difficult for me to find... the only store.. though i will check the prices from other shops too..
> 
> ...



Hi dipen,
Stech has a branch office at Shirole road, named "LG IT Shoppe" if you are going through FC road. You ll find it on the right side.

i m using simmtronics and kingston for quite some time now and i had recommended it to several of my friends. No problem so far.....
So you can blindly purchase it..


----------



## jugaaru (Jun 7, 2005)

*nokia*

Does anyone know whats the price difference between Nokia 6680 and 6681, I went to the Airtel showroom in delhi, the camera one was 25k.
Also I have a SE Z600, i need a bluetooth headset for it, does it matter if its from SE or Nokia, i mean compatible.


----------



## neminemi (Jun 8, 2005)

*FM + colour-screen < 10,000*

hi guys, 

i need to gift a phone. budget is 10k. compulsory to have FM and colour-screen, all other features will be bonus. 

Suggest a phone other than nokia. budeget is 10k max. 

Kind of urgent , please reply asap.


----------



## aadipa (Jun 8, 2005)

If you want your gift to have killer looks, then N6610i is the best bet. But since you want non nokia phones, it is hard to find low end phone with built in FM support.

You can look for phillips 530 and 630 phones.

Else stretch your budget a bit to 13K and get a kool SonyEricsson K700i.

And you also have option to attach FM handsfree kit to your phones (original kit, not that cheap 200 Rs kit). In that case SonyEricsson T290/T610/T630/K300i/K500i and Motorola E398 will be great buy.

Also check LG and Siemens phone, I have no idea about them.


----------



## neminemi (Jun 8, 2005)

*thanx aadipa*

hi aadipa,

             can u tell me if the motorola e398 supports FM kit?

n considering ur advice i'm planning to buy the k300i, it seemed to be the best of all sony handsets, 8k for the mobile and another 1200 for the kit.
The video/camera n memory are bonus.

So my problem is solved. And the kit is really cool looking.Thanx a lot, man.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 8, 2005)

neminemi said:
			
		

> can u tell me if the motorola e398 supports FM kit?


Yes, it does.. and i think it will cost around rs. 900.


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 8, 2005)

go for k700i.
it has nice fm and camera and also memory.
and it may be around 11,000 in mumbai.
it a very nice phone


----------



## aadipa (Jun 9, 2005)

My friend got K700i @ 13K 10 days ago.. With bill and company warranty.

Always get a phone with warranty. It is worth it.


----------



## supernova (Jun 9, 2005)

@nemi...
U may also check out LG b2000

FM + Color Screen + Non Nokia @6.5K


----------



## magnet (Jun 9, 2005)

if i go 4 nok 7710.......whts its price???And whether i shd buy it with bill and insurance or not??????becoz this will b my first   buy of xpensive phone...
   iwant to buy either nok 6630 and nok 7710..which one shd i go 4.....also why do ppl prefer nok phones???becoz of better resale value or wht????


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2005)

Nokia phones have better resale value and in general better support through their network of service centers (although the people in these places don't know anything).

Buy your phone with bill and insurance-always pays. Between the 7710 and the 6630, choose the one which offers you all that you expect from a phone. If I'm not mistaken, the 6630 is cheaper than the 7710 but the 7710 offers more features. At the same time, the 7710 has no keypad so make sure you are comfortable with that before buying it.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 9, 2005)

*hmmm*

whythere are so many phones released  by nikia samsung and other (talking bout GSM) still they arent released here .. why is that


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't think I quite understood what you meant there. Do you mean to say that there are many announced phones that haven't been launched yet? Or are  you talking about phones thatthey have released in other countries but not in India?


----------



## nishant71 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Battery back up of k500i*



			
				stinger_02in said:
			
		

> can some body give me an idea of how long the battery lasts on a full charge for the SE k500i/508i with average usage...
> also are there any issues with the joy-stick?
> also tell me if u had any other problems with the phone.




Hey man i have a SE k500i.
average battery lasts for around 2 days and if u surf the net of play games more than often then only a day or more if ur lucky
also the joystick in k500i tends to harden a bit making it a bit awkward to use after a couple of months.

i think the joystick in k700i is a bit more sophisticated( easy to use)


----------



## magnet (Jun 9, 2005)

nok 7710 is tempting me most ......but the prob is its even mor bulky than qd............yup 6630 cheaper than  7710...but it lacks many features lik fm radio,battery power,etc....i only want to know is it possible to play games properly in 7710.......and  till how much  mmc can b upgraded...i guess 1gb is allowed


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 9, 2005)

^^ magnet. 7710 is never supposed to be a multimedia type of phone. Who told it has not got a good battery power? The battery is good only. 

As it's said, u will take time getting used to the type of that widescreen and using touchpad. 

I guess upto 4gb can be added, but yes 1gb would do fine.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 9, 2005)

*hmmmm*



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> I don't think I quite understood what you meant there. Do you mean to say that there are many announced phones that haven't been launched yet? Or are  you talking about phones thatthey have released in other countries but not in India?


 your second option . if GSM phones are released outside india why not here .


----------



## magnet (Jun 9, 2005)

drgrudge i   was saying abt 6630 battery life...but i again checked it....thats also quite normal...my mistake........btw which one is good for gaming out of this 2??????6630 or 7710?????in size is 7710 bigger than qd....i know its heavier than qd.........also  is there ny site which gives details abt mobile terms...like utms etc...or google is the best frnd???



btw i guess it supports max  1gb(7710)
check this

*www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,8764,66476,00.html


----------



## HappyGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

*Ways to increase Nokia 6630 battery standby time !!!*

Hi,
whats the standard standby time for nokia 6630? I used to get about 24 hrs.
Got the phone just 2 weeks back.

Once i read somewhere that if you remove the battery and keep it for some time (10 min), the phone ram gets cleared and stops any programs (mostly badly written third party softwares/ trialwares) that might be running in the background. These programs do not show up even when you hold the menu key.

I think it really works. Standby time jumped to about 40 - 44 hours. Thats nearly double.

Is it justifiable? Has anybody experienced this?

TIA


----------



## aadipa (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Battery back up of k500i*



			
				nishant71 said:
			
		

> stinger_02in said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats your firmware version?
Upgrade to latest firmware ie* R2AE033*



> * K700 / K500 Firmware Overview *
> Each firmware revision listed below contains the fixes listed against that revision plus the fixes of all the firmwares above that entry.
> 
> *R2A041 *
> ...



Source: Esato Forum


----------



## supernova (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: hmmmm*



			
				sagsall4u said:
			
		

> Nemesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get tensed, now phones are being released in india with very short time lag. 

Do you think there are more phones abroad ..............well not everywhere.   Check out Nokia canada www.nokia.ca and u'll laugh at wht they are offering there.......


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: hmmmm*



			
				supernova said:
			
		

> sagsall4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw
i laughed and i pity them now ... thanks 4 the laugh


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 10, 2005)

hi friend i want to buy mobile.
i have two choices  nokia 6600 and sony k700i.

nokia has various feature such as expandable memory card,various software,brand name, resale value but it's speaker volume is pathetic, no FM, bulky around 125 gm, waverd design.

on the other hand sony has better speaker,better camera than nokia, its very stylish and very light around 95gm, FM but it has does not have expandable memory, resale value.

so friend can u suggest for which mobile should i go.
IF here any user who having Nokia 6600 and SE k700i then please share thier experiance.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 10, 2005)

@bendre123, 
I have posted about this before..so i post it agian.. 

I like 6600 personally. 

But it too has disadvantages.
- no FM/Mp3 playback (but can be done with third party spftwares)
- low speaker volume
- slow processor (but with more memory of MMC it's a bit faster)

And with k700i, we have:
- no expandable memory
- bad keypads (IMO)
- no symbian OS
- Night mode cam quality is not that good
- compactibilty issues


So see the pros and cons and decide. I personally will go for 6600


----------



## supernova (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: hmmmm*



			
				sagsall4u said:
			
		

> supernova said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u r welcome buddy...


----------



## sam8240 (Jun 10, 2005)

use a dcu-11 cable for sony ericsson phone to connect d phone to d usb port


----------



## jugaaru (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: hmmmm*



			
				supernova said:
			
		

> sagsall4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Rogers and fido don't offer the latest models, When I go back in Aug I am buying SE 750 or Nokia 6680. They only have flip phones from Motorols, LG, Samsung.


----------



## shri (Jun 11, 2005)

Can we get firmware updates for Nokia phones? mine is Nokia 3200. Whaere do we get it? How to go about installing it?


----------



## aadipa (Jun 11, 2005)

shri said:
			
		

> Can we get firmware updates for Nokia phones? mine is Nokia 3200. Whaere do we get it? How to go about installing it?



You can do it at service stations. HCL handles Nokia Service stations in India.


----------



## d00by (Jun 11, 2005)

*Help me buy a phone in the range of 4000-5500 rupees*

Hi Guys, 

I am going to buy a phone (Most probably a nokia phone). I don't know much about mobile phones. I have an old phone with idea prepaid connection.. I have a budget of Rs. 5500.

I have heard that Nokia 1100 is an excellent entry level phone and it also very cheap (Rs. 3000!) SInce I have an extra 2500 rupees to spend, should I go for a better phone? If I can get a phone which has fm radio, polyphonic tunes and ability to download them, it would be great! I am NOT interested in fancy features like mms, camera, gprs crap... I had almost made up my mind with Nokia 1100, but the absence of fm radio and polyphonic tunes is what is holding me back... Any suggestions?

 If I have a budget in the region of Rs. 5500 should I buy Nokia 1100 and spend the rest of the money on accessories like headset/phones/car charger OR should I go for a better phone? 

Oh, I forgot to add that I live in Ghaziabad near delhi...

Also, Should I buy phone from an authorized nokia shop only?

How can I tell if I am buying a genuine fan..
I phoned nokia at 30303838. They gave me some crap about going to website and entering the battery no.

I wanted something better so that I can know that phone is genuine at time of buying itself! 

I talked to a local mobile seller in ghaziabad. he quoted a price of Rs. 4175 for Nokia 2600. He said that he will give me a bill BUt he would not give the nokia warranty card. But, he did say that the bill will enable me 1 year warranty.

Should I buy the nokia phone without the warranty card? If he is not giving me the warranty card foes that mean that the phone is fake OR that the phone is second hand?

Can you tell me if 2600 model allows me to download polyphonic tunes?

Also, Can I add fm radio to 2600 model by buying a handsfree accessory? If yes, how much does it cost?

also on a different model, is 1108 model better or 1100?

If I am willing to spend a little more, how would you guys rate the 3120 model? Can I download polyphonic tunes in this phone?


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> @bendre123,
> I have posted about this before..so i post it agian..
> 
> I like 6600 personally.
> ...


The newer models seem to have low volume. My friend has an older model and it sounds much louder than mine. This has been a problem since january and it applies for every 6600 owner who bought after january. Maybe that's why they have reduced their prices as well.


----------



## supernova (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Help me buy a phone in the range of 4000-5500 rupees*



			
				d00by said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to buy a phone (Most probably a nokia phone). I don't know much about mobile phones. I have an old phone with idea prepaid connection.. I have a budget of Rs. 5500.
> 
> ...



U want FM + Polyphonic + Good Phone..
GO for 6610 for around 5700/-  just 200 above ur budget. Btu comes with handsfree kit as well. So you need not worry about any more accessories.

To see wether you are getting a genuine nokia. Check for importer's holographic seal on the box. The importer should be Nokia India with address of MahipalPur, Delhi.


----------



## dodo (Jun 13, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what video files can the motorola e398 play. And also what is the easiest way to install new java applications in e398.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 13, 2005)

*hmmm*

i bought a amsung X100 cellphone some 9 months back. is the phone phased out . and if yes why coz its a gr8 phone for 6300 bucks


----------



## d00by (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Help me buy a phone in the range of 4000-5500 rupees*



			
				supernova said:
			
		

> U want FM + Polyphonic + Good Phone..
> GO for 6610 for around 5700/-  just 200 above ur budget. Btu comes with handsfree kit as well. So you need not worry about any more accessories.
> 
> To see wether you are getting a genuine nokia. Check for importer's holographic seal on the box. The importer should be Nokia India with address of MahipalPur, Delhi.



6610 comes with handsfree kit? When you say comes, do you mean the fm handsfree kit is provided for free with 6610 or that fm radio is inbuilt in 6610 model? 

btw, I meant model 6600 in my previous post. model 6600 costs 14000.


----------



## aadipa (Jun 13, 2005)

6610 have FM inbuilt, normal handsfree (ear phones) which comes with 6610 serves as antenna for FM.


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 13, 2005)

my friend says  that nokia 6600 have some bugs inits operating system. is it true?


----------



## stinger_02in (Jun 14, 2005)

i finally bought myself an SE k508i and am quite happy with it.the only grouse has been the squicky battery cover which is very irritating.
the firmware version is R2AE033 - so the shutter noise is turned off in silent mode (thank god).

i have installed a few 3d games such as - 

1. Asphalt Urban GT 3d
2. Splinter Cell PT 3d

i have some queries about the phone -

1. how to delete the locked content ?
2. can i adjust display brightness/contrast ?
3. what are the settings required for streaming media ? is there any wap sites offering streaming content other than Airtel live ? ( am an Airtel subscriber)


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 14, 2005)

*Nokia 7710 the good bad and Ugly*

I have noticed Some ppl here are interested in 7710,

About a month back, i was also in market to buy a new Cell. 
I was there coz my SonyEricsson P800 flip broke and i was using it like a touch screen only phone(which was a pain as SE has no buttons like 7710, just a jog dial that does all the work), and i wanted to upgrade.

My choice was simple P900,P910i or 7710.

Since ppl are interested in 7710, i will only discuss about that.
The good,
7710 is a widescreen Phone, its video playback is pretty good(coz of the screen size, its an amzing media device). 
Awesome Display(quality of display)
7710 also is good for ppl who read a lot of e-books.
7710's MP3 playback is also pretty good.
Interface looks really good. Truley futuristic interface... (no hard boxes and squares... ).
Phone also got nice appeal, coz of its Nice BIG screen and no keypad makes it look truley futuristic...

The Bad
Battery life is pretty bad... u need to charge it everyday..(everyother day if u only use the phone functions).
Screen prone to attract a lot of dust and dirt.. so need to clean it everyday
new platform, hence no. of apps are limited (compared to series 60 and 80, series 90 is very new.. so it will take a while).

The ugly
Well.. ppl.. the strength of this phone is its weakness.. Unfortunatley Phone with just a big touchscreen is not very practical.... Agreed there is a joystick and few keys.. buts thats not enuff.
The problem is.. touch screen gets dirty soon.. and when u run stylus over that, it puts a lot of surface scratches on the screen.. so u need to put a screen protector.. and more over.. sometimes its impossible to do blind type/navigations (means.. u are so used to which keys that u go by the sequence of keypresses than the visual feedback, sms junkies will know what i mean...). That means u need to constantly see wahats happening... 
And ppl who sms a lot.. stay away.. coz Handwriting recognition is slow(and not very accurate compared to SE's JOT system) to use... and Onscreen keyboard is impossible to use if u are on a moving vehicle...)


But that apart, if one can take care of it like a jewel, its a good phone. lets hope more and more apps make an appearance for this platform.

as far as im concerned.. My shopping trip ended with a week used P910i with no scratches on screen, and small two nicks.. which happenes when u  use it for a week or 2.  i got it for 21k. No flaws and no probs.. (i feel p910i/p900 is the best tochscreen phone, coz its the only phone which offers best of both worlds.. and one can make it into touchscreen only phone in 10 misn.. by removing the flip.).... And yeah... all the disadvantges of a tocuh screen is still present in Sony Ericsson P910i.. just that u can circumvent all those by just closing the flip, then it becomes a regular phone.


----------



## supernova (Jun 14, 2005)

Drawbacks of 7710
Â·                 overall slow system 
Â·                 stability problems 
Â·                 yellow cast on the display 
Â·                 slow searching in the phonebook 
Â·                 it is not always possible to use it  
                  without the stylus 
Â·                 bad ergonomics in some cases


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 14, 2005)

supernova said:
			
		

> Drawbacks of 7710
> Â·                 overall slow system
> Â·                 stability problems
> Â·                 yellow cast on the display
> ...



I wasnt aware of the stability problem... Is its firmware upgradable over the internet like sonyericsson phones..  ??

And i and u forgot to mention one more draw back.. 

*-> one handed operation Impossible*


[/b]


----------



## supernova (Jun 14, 2005)

[quote="allajunakiI wasnt aware of the stability problem... Is its firmware upgradable over the internet like sonyericsson phones..  ??

[/quote]

as this is the first phone based on symbian 90 interface. we can expect firmware upgrades in the near future.  :roll: 
 However, as of now the phone has major stability problem.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 14, 2005)

*Mobiles with MP3, Sub 15K*

Looking to buy one of these. Any recommendations? I have my sights set on Nokia 6230. 

*www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,,72561,00.html

-Keith


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 14, 2005)

nokia 6230 has a mp3 player but it plays mp3s in mono...so i wont recommend it...

however its upgrade 6230i is a real good phone which can also play AAC/mp4 along with mp3s in stereo...the screen is also slightly better plus the camera...its 1.3 MP

so my suggestion is to add more bucks and get this phone....no point in buying 6230 just coz its more cheaper coz u'll later get frustrated and will find listening to mp3s in mono useless....

moreover there's no phone in sub 15K category which can play mp3s in stereo, with the exception of SE K700i, but k700i doest not support expandable memory...so no point in buying that too...

go with nokia 6230i 

ENjoy...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks. Yeah, no way I'll go for a mono MP3 phone. 6230i is too expensive here. I've put off my buying decision till later.

-Keith


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 14, 2005)

Keith Sebastian, why did u post here when u have the sticky for mobile queries? 

Anyway..
* K700i plays Mp3 but it dont has expandable memory.., but we can store some 8 tracks in really good quality and some 20-25 tracks in low quality (or rather not so high quality  )

* Nokia 6230 costs just 11k, but i dont think u can get it anymore, coz Nokia stopped manufacturing it.. 
Check Nemisis's review here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13100

* Nokia 6260 is another option for you. It plays Mp3 and less than 15k. 
Check my review here..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12921

* Moto E398 also plays mp3 and less than 15k. It has the best sound and consider as a option.. 
Check my review here..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15977

* U can get these phones also but they are *no longer manufactured* by Nokia.
3300, N gage,6230.

* By the way u can check Samsung D500 also, it's 18-19k. Search for the review posted here..


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 14, 2005)

the trick with k700i is that its firmware upgrade now supports AAC/mp4 codec, so u can encode ur mp3s to AAC format with quality set at 50...so u can get a 6mb mp3 track to 2.5mb AAC track with almost same quality...
so that way u can store atleast 20 tracks easily(quality identical to 128 kbps mp3) on its 41 mb internal memory and maybe even more..depending on the size of the files...plus the quality of mp3 is very good...though u need to fiddle around with the sound equalizer provided by the phone to get max. fidiliety

and yes how did i missed motorola E398....if u want a phone just for mp3 playback, then nothing else is better..atleast in terms of audio quality...but this phone too has some issues....for eg. no video recording and no FM Radio either...plus the phone is heavy....though not bulky....

nokia 6260 also plays mp3s in mono....

btw nokia 6230i is priced arnd. 17-17.5K...drgrudge told me that....so basically u just have to spend extra 2K...

ENjoy...


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 14, 2005)

EDIT: E-398 can play FM Radio with an external headset but it has some bluetooth issues which might have been corrected now...

thx to drgrudge for the info...

ENjoy...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I've played around with the Motorola. Don't like the look and feel.

About, why I don't post in sticky's. Questions and answers easily get lost in these messy threads. I've never ever gone through these, honestly. Trolling through 20 pages to answer someones query - no way.

Sticky's are useful only when one or two q's get asked regularly. Not when everyone's asking something new, not many bother to reply 'cause they simply stay away from them (like me   ) and because the thread is a painfully long, 12 pages etc.

BTW, why not have a sticky for the most asked question - "How is this config?"

It makes more sense to have a sub forum for related queries, rather than a 20 page plus sticky.

Point illustrated here (forums I frequent often, and believe are some of the best managed)

*forums.simflight.com/

*forums.simflight.com/viewforum.php?f=48&sid=4e668e851e5256935b614c848f588618

Certain questions come up regularly. This cannot be avoided in any forum. A sticky is no solution. Generally it's good sense to avoid a thread if you don't wanna answer, rather than bashing the poster.

Remember what your mamma said - "If you don't have something nice to say, better not say anything".

-Keith


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 15, 2005)

Keith Sebastian:
If every one thing as the way u think then there will be a lot of threads in the same topics. So only we have stickies. 
We had a hell lot of topics abt the best 5k/10k cell phones and the forums look cluttered. 

And regarding the sticky's post which dont get noticed..point out any post where members dint attend to it.. maybe if any post was unanswered, no one knew in case there was any query which is not attended. 


Now i am reporting this thread, and they can merge this to the sticky.. i can't do this as i am not a mod in this section..


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 15, 2005)

hey get the N-gage QD install ultra-Mp3 or Ne other mp3 software around and ur off 2 a flying start !!! Cheapest and best phone at its price range !!!!

Cheers !!!


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey.. 
My buddy has got a E398... i dont know if the issue is resolved yet...
Phone is mighty slow!! Especially while browsing for pictures... the key press lag was as high as 30-40 seconds!!!
Maybe its just a firmware issue in his phone.. but it looked like it ran out of ram.. and it was struggling to manage.
And i didnt really like the display either.. its a bit too blurry and colors are a bit oversaturated (even pix look cartoonish coz of that, in my opinion)


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 15, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> hey get the N-gage QD install ultra-Mp3 or Ne other mp3 software around and ur off 2 a flying start !!!


This ultra mp3 app is not a freeware, we need to buy it. 
Also this N gage QD got mono speakers. So there are some disadvantages as well in using this..


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 15, 2005)

Staying with MP3 Mobiles, anyone here has any previous experience with Sendo's X smartphone. I can get it for less than 12K.

*www.sendo.com/Sendo/products/x.htm

-Keith


----------



## rakhunathan (Jun 15, 2005)

i am interested in going for a SE K750i.I want to know the pros and cons of this phone
thanks


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 15, 2005)

the SE K750i is an upgrade to SE K700i and basically they have similar physical dimensions...

SE K750i covers the shortcomings of K700i along with some usual upgrades...

Highlights:
it has a 2 MP camera..
the screen is 262K..
the phones now supports expandable memory...
this phone can very well substitute as a mp3 player...
light weight...

its priced arnd 24K approx....which is its biggest disadvantage....its definately overpriced and the screen size is also small considering that ur paying 24K...battery life is also not impressive...hardly lasts two days....voice clarity not as good as nokia phones of the same segment...

the price of this phone will definately drop to 18-19K in 6 months or when sony ericsson comes out with its new models...slated for late 2005..

once the prices of this phone falls i wud say its worth a buy....

u shud also look out for SE w800i....if u want a true multimedia phone..

ENjoy...


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 15, 2005)

Suave covered most of the things i wanted say but i wanted to say few points: 

Also the finish is not good and not to mention the bad keypads of SE phones..

pradeep_chauhan said :"k750i is a total let down". 

It dint live upto it's hype and hoopla it created..


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jun 16, 2005)

SE K750i is available for Rs. 19600/- here in Dehradun. I think it is a great phone considering all those features at that price. From the various reviews I read about it on the net, I think it is an excellent phone from SE,and would give Nokia and other competitors hard times in the near future.

I am myself looking forward to buying it though I'll wait for 25-30 days so that the initial high prices get to the normal range.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 16, 2005)

rohanwadhwa:
That 19.6k price is of grey market piece. 

Go and ask at SE stores, it costs 24k


----------



## shivi4 (Jun 16, 2005)

*mobile phone with fm*

can u suggest agood mobile phone with fm around 5k or less

please rely as i have to buy soon


----------



## aadipa (Jun 16, 2005)

SE price for K750i on day of launch was Rs 21490.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 16, 2005)

aadipa: 
I asked the price at the local SE dealer here, he said 23,990rs. for k750i


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 16, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Staying with MP3 Mobiles, anyone here has any previous experience with Sendo's X smartphone. I can get it for less than 12K.
> 
> *www.sendo.com/Sendo/products/x.htm
> 
> -Keith



Anybody?


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 16, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Keith Sebastian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody here is either a Nokia or a SonyEricsson fan.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 16, 2005)

Me too. But they're getting dumber by the day. More and more models targeted towards teens with identity issues (no offence guys). Guess I've outgrown them. Time for a change. Wish me luck   

-Keith


----------



## aadipa (Jun 17, 2005)

N6230i, N6630, SE K600i are sure not a teen/fun phones


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 17, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> N6230i, N6630, SE K600i are sure not a teen/fun phones



No they're not.


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 17, 2005)

shivi4 said:
			
		

> can u suggest agood mobile phone with fm around 5k or less
> 
> please rely as i have to buy soon



Nokia 6610 from grey market or their entry level FM handset with warranty.


----------



## supernova (Jun 17, 2005)

u said only about FM. so u may try Nokia 2300 for around 3.5k
it comes with FM but does not have a colored screen


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 17, 2005)

i just want to know that how much the SE k700i battary last long. is it  better than nokia or less.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 17, 2005)

bendre123: 

It will last some 32hrs or max of 38hrs only. No it's not as good as nokia phones.. with nokia, the battery lasts for atleast 2 days


----------



## HellGuardian (Jun 17, 2005)

*price of k700i*

hey does anyone know the price of k700i in patna?


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 17, 2005)

@bendre...basically u'll have to charge k700i everyday if u use it extensively, for eg. mp3s and FM radio, and if ur gonna use it normally then every alternate day...

@hellguardian...it will be bit expensive in patna...expect price arnd 13.5-14K

ENjoy...


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 18, 2005)

K700i will last 2 days easily, 
All sonyericsson phones which are successors to T610 (that is T630, K500, K700) all have a wierd battery indicator. That is @ the last level where battery indicatoer goes Red, it will remain so for a Very very long time.
I used to remeber when i had my T610, i used to charge once in 2 days, coz it used to come pretty close to red...(i was a heavy user then.. extensive use of cam and apps). My sis who also has the same phone told me that for her red means 2 days (light user)  or so  for her!!, thats when i realised that.. i can use my phone in red for almost a day.. by evening battrey low indicator comes.. and it will stay there for another 2-3hrs... 
Maybe in K-series it may be shorter.. but i guess u will still get 2 and half days under moderate usage...


----------



## HellGuardian (Jun 18, 2005)

*cost of 6600*

nokia 6600 is available in patna for 12k.


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jun 18, 2005)

I asked the dealer again, he said SE K750i is for Rs 19.6K with warranty and bill ,and not the grey market one. though it is available only on order and will take 3-4 days to come after ordering.


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 18, 2005)

@allajunaki....i'm also using k700i for a week now(yes just bought it) and i mainly use it for multimedia purposes like FM radio and mp3s...so i've to charge it every alternate day atleast, if not everyday...the thing is that k700i has a better screen then its predecessors plus the mp3 playback....and thats why it looses out on battery...

the red indicaotor of the battery ur talking about is correct if we use the phone normally, but the moment u again start FM or mp3 it drains in no time...

and thats why i actually end up charging this phone everyday 

infact i'm thinking of selling this phone now and get s700i which has a better battery and screen...

ENjoy...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Sauve Guy,

What's the audio quality like? I mean the earphones.

Does it have a 2.5mm audio socket?

If YES, have you tried plugging in regular 3.5mm jacks of earphones (via jack adapter)?

And, if YES    does this interfere with incoming calls? (as the mic contact is not shorted)

-Keith


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 18, 2005)

the audio quality of earphones is average to good...specially after u fiddle around with the phone's equalizer....bass is quite ok considering that its earphones...

but keep in mind that equalizer doesnt works with FM radio...

the quality of earphones is comparable to HDS-3 earphones provided by nokia in sets like 6230i or 6610i...

no, it doesnt have any audio socket...rather it has a port...quite similar to the pop port of nokia handsets....so obviously cant use regular 3.5mm jack earphones...

ENjoy...


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 18, 2005)

hmm.... I think only phone SE made with 2.5mm port is SE P800/900/910.

All these phones feature a 2.5mm jack on the side.. and SE standard Connector @ bottom, So a normal SE headset can be connected @ bottom of the phone (wherein it switches to headset profile where, Only Phone conversations are redirected) and if we use SE 's 2.5mm Jack connector, it switches to handsfree mode, where in all audio is transferred(including calls)...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 18, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> the audio quality of earphones is average to good...specially after u fiddle around with the phone's equalizer....bass is quite ok considering that its earphones...
> 
> but keep in mind that equalizer doesnt works with FM radio...
> 
> ...



Thanks. Very informative. Expect a review soon. Which model? Keep guessing.   

-k


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey guys,
Can anyone tell the difference b/w SE K750i and SE w800i except the battery life and the included memory size(64MB incase of k750i and 512 MB for w800i).????? Both can play Stereo MP3's and Radio and have 2 MP Camera.
Any other major feature in w800i over K750i ??? 
I cant make up my mind, is it really worth waiting for w800i??????????


----------



## thinkAI (Jun 20, 2005)

Which one is better Nokia 6600 or Sony Ericsson K700i and why. Plz help


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 20, 2005)

thinkAI, if u had gone thro this thread u would have found the answer to this question.. posting again 

I like 6600 personally.
But it too has disadvantages.
- no FM/Mp3 playback (but can be done with third party spftwares)
- low speaker volume
- slow processor (but with more memory of MMC it's a bit faster)

And with k700i, we have:
- no expandable memory
- bad keypads (IMO)
- no symbian OS
- Night mode cam quality is not that good
- compactibilty issues


So see the pros and cons and decide. I personally will go for 6600  

Search:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19565&highlight=6600+700i
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19491&highlight=6600+700i


----------



## supernova (Jun 20, 2005)

Does anyone here owns or know about LG G1800 cellphone. i.e. their MP3 phone.???Can anyone Tell me how's it.......
Moreover is there any comment on LG phones in general???


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 20, 2005)

supernova:
LG1800 is a very good phone and  a value buy.. it costs less than 8k. 

Features: 
* MP3 player
* Polyphonic (64 channels), MP3 ringtones
* 256K colors LCD


Coments:
Again a cheap phone which got mp3 playback options. And other various basic features with a really good screen with 265k LCD.


----------



## supernova (Jun 20, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> supernova:
> LG1800 is a very good phone and  a value buy.. it costs less than 8k.
> 
> Features:
> ...



Thanks drgrudge....

In yesterday's HT (Delhi). According to the revised prices, G1800 is available for 5990/-. It also comes with hansfree stereo headset and USB cable. 
I think it is a very good buy.
However, i need comments from a user (if there's any...) about it's battery and sound clarity.


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 20, 2005)

my friend supernova 
i think  in my personal opinion g1800 is not better.
go through the review of this mobile
*www.mobile-review.com/review/lg-g1800-en.shtml
judge ur self wheather it is worthy to buy mobile or not.


----------



## paul_007 (Jun 20, 2005)

*T610 image file size prob*

i've puchased SE t610 i month back and i found out that when i transfer 4kb file size image frm pc to my phone the size of image increases to 35kb and some times to 50 kb, when i transfer same image to my nokia 6600 the size remains same.

pls help me to solve the prob cause t610 has very less memory.


----------



## neet_online (Jun 21, 2005)

*Buying new cell phone*

Hi guys  wanted some help  to choose my new cell phone .
Budjet is between Rs. 5000 - 8000 . What i wanted is a gsm cell with all the standard features if possible mp3 or fm radio  will  be gr8 if i cud get a camera too . :roll:


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 21, 2005)

Cant u see the sticky for this topic? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23350

If u wanna get a mp3 phone for this range, get LG1800.


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: T610 image file size prob*



			
				paul_007 said:
			
		

> i've puchased SE t610 i month back and i found out that when i transfer 4kb file size image frm pc to my phone the size of image increases to 35kb and some times to 50 kb, when i transfer same image to my nokia 6600 the size remains same.
> 
> pls help me to solve the prob cause t610 has very less memory.



Hey Paul, this is a known limitation of T610/T630 (Officially SE hasnt acknowledged it though). Some people say its beacuse of the filesystem. Some others say that pics are held as raw format inside the phone. This issue was never resolved.....


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 21, 2005)

*Nokia 3230 Review*

Nokia Review , Anyone?
Mobileburn's Nokia 3230 Review


----------



## supernova (Jun 21, 2005)

ppl,
I am getting a 5 day old j200i for 3K. I want this set for my brother and this will be his first set. So tell me how's the deal and how's the phone.

I have heard that it's battery sucks, but is it the problem with the software adn if it is so then whether a firmware upgrade is available.

Pls tell me soon as i have to finalise the deal.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 21, 2005)

Anyone knows when the Nokia N-Series phones are coming out?


----------



## aadipa (Jun 21, 2005)

supernova said:
			
		

> ppl,
> I am getting a 5 day old j200i for 3K. I want this set for my brother and this will be his first set. So tell me how's the deal and how's the phone.
> 
> I have heard that it's battery sucks, but is it the problem with the software adn if it is so then whether a firmware upgrade is available.
> ...



At 3k it looks good deal. 
If the phone is with original bill, you can upgrade the firmware whenever it comes while in warranty period from any of SE service station, free of cost.


----------



## supernova (Jun 21, 2005)

thnks aadipa.
Yeah i m getting bill and everything.
Tell me how can i check my firmware and does sony announces anywhere when a new firmware is out...


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 23, 2005)

hey did u know the price of K700i and nokia 6600
when i went to indraprasth(mumbai) shop 3 week ago  ,i found that se k700i costing around 11000 and nokia 6600 costing around 12000 with bill.
did u know the current price of it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2005)

Yep allajunaki is spot on. I have the same issue in my father's T630. Firstly, the phone has just 2MB of memory, and then this unusual system of storing files. My advise would be to not store too many images in the phone - transfer them to your computer and delete them from your phone. Good thing my father doesn't need the camera


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 23, 2005)

look there are 16 pages in this cellphones thread and 6 in laptops thread soo sooooooon

Portable section is very much needed 

wht say?


----------



## neet_online (Jun 24, 2005)

*Help me choose a new cell !!!!*

Hi guys plz help me . I intend 2 look 4 a cell around 5 - 8k having features like gprs infrared it'll be gud if i cud get  camera and  mp3 as well . No specific brand in mind .


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 24, 2005)

well pal which brand will u like 2 buy as most of the people juz hate motorola and all so dats imp.
well u can go for nokia 6601i,sonyericc k500,nokia 7250i well i juz like 2 companies for cell fones so dats all i can suggest.


----------



## neet_online (Jun 24, 2005)

actually sony ericsson and nokia are the ones iam looking forward to . 7250i  is out of fashion .
 was particularly interested in sony k300i  or k500i . 
Guys details r wat m looking forward to
Price and features in detail r certainly welcome. 
1 more thing is LG G-1800 to be considered ??


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 24, 2005)

@neet_online
LG G-1800 sux according some of the reviews (was mentioned previously in the forum..).

K300 and K500 are certainly good deals.. but i doubt u can use it as a serious MP3 player coz of limted internal memory and no memory expansion...


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 24, 2005)

@neet_online:
K500i dont has a mp3 player..it can just play mp3 ringtones if i am correct (do correct me if i am wrong). 

LG1800 is a good VFM phone but the finish of that phone is what i dint like.. also it got 64mb which is even more than k700i thou not expandable. Also no IR as u have asked for.. otherwise i think it's a good phone to buy within rs. 6k.


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 24, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> @neet_online:
> K500i dont has a mp3 player..it can just play mp3 ringtones if i am correct (do correct me if i am wrong).



drgrudge, k500i does have an MP3 player with EQ settings and all... 
(from what i heard, its identical to the K700i player).


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 24, 2005)

allajunaki: 
Yeah.. i was confused a bit.. thanks for clearing me up


----------



## rollcage (Jun 24, 2005)

If we put games aside..
Guys how is the mp3 playback of Ngage-qd ... I think it does require software for that! but... Is it really worth playing Songs n mp3 ringtones?


----------



## neet_online (Jun 24, 2005)

Ya actually the memory thing was what i was thinking of.........k300 and k500 have so less memory that hardly any1 will be able 2 use the mp3 player seriously . So is sony simply trying to lure customers ?? . It is to be noted that LG G1800 gives 60 MB!!! USB disc  and to my knowledge k500 has only  12 MB so where do they expect us 2 put all the images videos and songs ??????


----------



## neet_online (Jun 24, 2005)

Iam not sure abt this (plz correct me if iam wrong ) but i have heard that LG gives a good stereophonic headset free with their MP3 sets . Is such an accessory available with the k300i ?????


----------



## jugaaru (Jun 25, 2005)

Hows the mp3 feature of k750?


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 25, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> If we put games aside..
> Guys how is the mp3 playback of Ngage-qd ... I think it does require software for that! but... Is it really worth playing Songs n mp3 ringtones?


N gage QD dont has a mp3 playback but we can install a software which can do the job. It's called "*Ultra mp3 player*". The sounds are mono and not stereo but it's loud enough and the quality is ok. 




			
				neet_online said:
			
		

> Ya actually the memory thing was what i was thinking of.........k300 and k500 have so less memory that hardly any1 will be able 2 use the mp3 player seriously . So is sony simply trying to lure customers ?? . It is to be noted that LG G1800 gives 60 MB!!! USB disc and to my knowledge k500 has only 12 MB so where do they expect us 2 put all the images videos and songs ??????


Hmm.. k500i's 11mb and not 12mb if i am correct. And LG 1800 has 64mb  

Still we can store some 2 songs in very good quality and some 5-7 songs in ok quality in k500i. 

Yes, IMO LG 1800 is a far good model than SE500i.


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 25, 2005)

See...
Here is the deal.
K500i has a better Screen and better interface,.. but low on memory and hence mp3 playback is linmited...
The reason K500i having a player is just beacuse they use a modified K700i Firmware.. the real reason for MP3 on k500 is basically for Mp3 Tonez...
So.. if MP3 playback is priority 1. then Lg is a good deal. But Lg's screen is pretty bad, from what i have heard.. the display has lot of difficulty in reproducing the colors vivd....

Funny if u think of it.. all models in market are all bloody compromises... SE phones are good with most having stereo playback and good displays.. but none are smartphones(barring p series) and very few have memory expansion.
Nokia's got all smartphones and memory upgradablity , but MONO sounds.. and all displays are stuck @ 170x240 res(symbian Series 60's native res). 

Why cant they make a Smart Phone with Good big display and Stereo playback, memory expansion ??? (Hell even communicators are mono sound, except Nokia 6680,6681 and 6230)... Only phone with all criterea is basically P910i and P900 and p800 (208x320 Display, Memory Expansion, and Stereo playback) but P-series mighty expensive and no one will ever use all its features..


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 25, 2005)

allajunaki said:
			
		

> But Lg's screen is pretty bad, from what i have heard.. the display has lot of difficulty in reproducing the colors vivd....


I have seen this 1800, it's screen LCD is OK, but we may find it difficult to see when we use it under sunlight.. also it got 265k color screen. 
Even 1600 with it's 65k color screen is not that bad.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 25, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> N gage QD dont has a mp3 playback but we can install a software which can do the job. It's called "*Ultra mp3 player*". The sounds are mono and not stereo but it's loud enough and the quality is ok.



Ok if it has Symbi-60 then the avec gprs radio can also be installed.
Then is it fine to go for it .. or Is there any better fone is comin in near future with these features in the same price range.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 25, 2005)

No N gage QD has  a rare combination of BT-symbian-game deck. And there is always better phones hiting the market.. so no point in waiting.. if u like the phone ..then go for it.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 25, 2005)

Ya you are right ...
i checked the price it is for Rs.7350 with bill, btw wat is the price of E398.
 but i hav to take it in 10-15 days time.. so i am lookin at options.. 
i was thinkin if any nokia fone is comin with BT-Symbian that can fairly play mp3.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 25, 2005)

E398 will cost around 9k or even less. 

Nokia 3660 also is a  BT-Symbian which can play MP3 with this ultra mp3 player. It costs around 10k.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 25, 2005)

Also i dont want a camera .... 

n 3660 is very bakwas fone.


1.Which Other fones can be used to play with N-gage via BT?

2.Does card reader essentially req for t/f data to it... or other method is available?

3.N gage QD - will req other things also, 256 MMC-Card, card reader, or other?
.    Can you plz. give the detailed price?


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jun 26, 2005)

Nokia 6630 or K750i, which is better?????


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 26, 2005)

Sony Ericsson K750:
Better Camera.
Better Screen.
Better Multimedia and sound quality for mp3/AAC playback.
Better speakerphone.
Better Navigation

Nokia 6630:
Better connectivity(EDGE).
Better battery life.
Better Keypad.
Symbian.
Better capability for playing 3D games.
Memory expansion card more cheaper.

overall:
K750i...7/10
6630...7.3/10

ENjoy....


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Here's a bit of self promotion. Go up one level and read my review on the Sendo X.

Don't forget to leave your comments, praises, death threats etc. 

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## superwiz (Jun 27, 2005)

hey dude's what abt nokia 6230i... is it worth the buy...

whats the cost in mumbai grey market....


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey guys, wat about Nokia 7710?? I think it has almost everything and is priced the same as K750i and lesser than Nokia 6630 ??It is availale for Rs 20,000 /- here in D'dun with bill and warranty.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 28, 2005)

@superwiz, 
6230i is a good phone and has many cool multimedia features.. though it's not a symbian. 
I might cost around 16-17k. 


@rohanwadhwa,
7710 costs around 23k with bill in nokia store and k750i is 20k in SE store. Still there might be difference. 
6630 costs only 18.5k , so thats cheaper than both of these phones


----------



## supernova (Jun 28, 2005)

6230i cost 15500/- in delhi 
with bill and warranty..........


----------



## superwiz (Jun 28, 2005)

supernova said:
			
		

> 6230i cost 15500/- in delhi
> with bill and warranty..........



Thanks Dude./


----------



## rollcage (Jun 28, 2005)

Anyone plz ans this


> 1. Which Other fones can be used to play with N-gage via BT?
> 
> 2. Does card reader essentially req for t/f data to memorycard... or other method is available like BT?
> 
> ...



Also i wanna know, Nokia N-gage QD is little old now, it has Symbian OS 6.1, .... 
I probably req. a MP3 ringtone, BT and Symbian OS.
Shall i wait for sometime n take 3230 latter that has Symbian OS 7.0 and Series 60 v2.0, 
I am not much into camera thing, ... but I like Big Screen.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 28, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Also i wanna know, Nokia N-gage QD is little old now, it has Symbian OS 6.1, ....
> I probably req. a MP3 ringtone, BT and Symbian OS.
> Shall i wait for sometime n take 3230 latter that has Symbian OS 7.0 and Series 60 v2.0,
> I am not much into camera thing, ... but I like Big Screen.


Symbian 6 and symbian 7 OS does not matter much.. actually there is not much of any difference. So don't go by that logic. 


Also 3230 is not a good phone..i know ppl who have used it and said it has some limitations.. the processor is slower than even 6600, bad keypads..but still if u like the phone u can go for it. 

I guess 3230 and n gage almost has the same LCD size; there is not much of any difference. 




			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> N gage QD - will req other things also, 128 MMC-Card, card reader, or other?


Just see the nokia n gage page.. u will know wht all accessories that we get with this phone. 


And regarding the MMC thing..just see this thread ..previous pages.. i have posted abt tht.


----------



## khandu (Jun 29, 2005)

@superwiz
Nokia 6230i Mumbai rate Rs. 13000 dealer warrenty

@rohanwadhwa
I think i answered this in some post.. depends on ur  use.. cause really there is a Symbian diff and other things come under consideration..

K750i = Rs. 18700 ( will original warrenty )
Nokia 7710 = Rs. 20500 ( Dealer warrenty )
Nokia 6630 = Rs. 16700 ( Dealer Warrenty )

All are mumbai rates

@rollcage
I have owned all the cells i have mentioned above and Nokia 3230.. 3230 is an awesome cell according to me.. all the features in 1.. keypad is not that bad according to me + the joystick does work very will and helpful in games.. I didnt like the Ngage QD.. older one was much better... 

Nokia 3230 = Rs. 14700 ( Dealer Warrenty )


Plz do not PM me.. I cannot reply due to warning.. email me..

*PS :* All Prices are estimate ... Dont get onto my case for pricing now..


----------



## supernova (Jun 29, 2005)

->N gage QD has a 4 k display whereas 3230 has 65k display. 
->N gage QD has much better speaker than 3230. however both are mono.
-> N gage QD costs half of 3230's current price.
-> 3230 is really slow.
-> 3230 has FM where as N Gage QD don't. (but the price diff is simply too much)


----------



## khandu (Jun 29, 2005)

U are right BUT

1) 3230 is not that slow as u ppl are making it sound
2) 3230 has 1.3 MP camera ( dont know what it can come into use ).. really helps
3) weighs less than QD
4) has Infrared
5) has pop-port.. hot these days.. so many addons come on pop-port
6) has MP3 and FM player .. QD does not
7) QD original games cost hell.. 
8) Newer JAVA technology.. 
9) Has EDGE technology ( future proof )

anyways i like the old Ngage too


----------



## HellGuardian (Jun 29, 2005)

*about k700i*

is there any firmware upgrade in order to remove the 510 limit in phonebook in k700i? so that it is limited only by phone memory?


----------



## khandu (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmm.. firmware which expands memory of phonebook.. never heard..


----------



## allajunaki (Jun 29, 2005)

See.. all Series 60 phones have standard resolution of 176x208(Exception : Sendo X series). 
So Nokia 7650,N-gage,nGage QD,3650,3660,6600,3230,6680 (and multitude of Nokia smart phones in between) all run on this resolution. 
Ofcourse Colors supported and Quality of screens Vary a LOT(I mean Quality is very very varied from low end to high end phones in nokia). 
But I doubt the Physical dimensions of the screen will vary, coz they are all same res (Given the same res, if the screen is bigger it will only make things blurred).

And One more thing. Ngage runs on 106Mhz processor with series 60 V1. 
3230 runs on 120Mhz proc. with series 60 v2
Technically V2 has some speed enchancement though its more heavy on ram coz of theme support. 
So my guess is that 3230 will be faster than ngage.


----------



## khandu (Jun 29, 2005)

wow.. ncie info.. 

see.. i said 3230 is not as slow as ppl have depicted it here.. and upgrades keep comin..


----------



## HellGuardian (Jul 1, 2005)

*finally, k700i*

hey guys, ive found the price of k700i in patna is 11300, is it ok? im goin to buy it tomorrow. plz reply soon. and what will be the cost of a bluetooth dongle?


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah it's ok and resonable. Get it. 

A BlueTooth dongle of range 10mt will cost around 800 and the same with 100mt range will cost around 1800.


----------



## HellGuardian (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks, i think ill buy it.


----------



## khandu (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: finally, k700i*



			
				HellGuardian said:
			
		

> hey guys, ive found the price of k700i in patna is 11300, is it ok? im goin to buy it tomorrow. plz reply soon. and what will be the cost of a bluetooth dongle?



Dude.. too expensive if not from showroom... u can get it much cheaper.. I have lived in Patna.. very expensive in terms of electronics cause shopkeers take the customer as a fool.. 

If grey market price u can get it cheaper too... 

@drgrudge

Dude.. 100M bluetooth is just 1000 bucks.. good quality brand..


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: finally, k700i*



			
				khandu said:
			
		

> @drgrudge
> 
> Dude.. 100M bluetooth is just 1000 bucks.. good quality brand..


Hmm.. I was reffering to the price at Nokia priority dealer and some original one with a BOX and a warranty.  8)


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 2, 2005)

Bilionton Bluetooth Module with 100 Meters range,
costed me 1150 bux...  (Purchased today)


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah , see khandu you were reffering to some local make or duplicate walla. 

At Nokia it's 995rs


----------



## Akshay (Jul 2, 2005)

*problems with sony ericsson chargers*

now i have a prb with SE charger too! whenever i move my cell (k508i) when its charging, d charging stops for a moment n OPTIMISED CHARGING appears on d screen. dat means u r not supposed to move ur cell when its charging? my cousin has a j200i n evn hez got d same prb. i guess SE phones r a definite NO NO coz dey fail to deliver wht matters d most... gud reception quality and gud battery life


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 2, 2005)

@Akshay.. ur chager's Pin is loose.. they should be a tight fit... A loose charger pin indicates Incorrect insertion and removal/or very old charger.
Well.. from what i have heard... from K700 on the SE reception has improved drastically.. Im on a relativley older generation P910i. interestingly,My phone can get recetion in my elevator when my dad's 9300 fails.

And hey dont blame poor battrey life.. All color screen Phones with nice bright display and lots of jingles are bound to suck up more battrey. want awesome battrey life?? Go Get a Nokia 5110, Lasts for weeks on a single charge. or realistically something like 3310 or something(SE's T610 also had amazing battrey life of 3 days ,considering its huge display and all)......


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: problems with sony ericsson chargers*



			
				Akshay said:
			
		

> i guess SE phones r a definite NO NO coz dey fail to deliver wht matters d most... gud reception quality and gud battery life


Hmm.. yes SE has better LCD screens so only the battery is bad. Yes, I still come across ppl who have used Nokia and then SE and say SE battery sucks. 

And even the signal reception is poor..yes we cant find a reason for it. Even phone like k700i got this problem, we cant talk inside our house whereas we can use a Nokia perfectly


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 3, 2005)

i dont think signal reception is a prob with k700i...i can talk easliy inside house(it always shows full signals), and even in basements its pretty good, comparable to my older nokia 6610i...

ENjoy...


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 4, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> @ hafees,
> D500--> rs. 20k
> K500i--> rs. 9.5k
> 
> ...



D500 Prices are drop, Now it is selling for Rs.17500 billed.


----------



## imprince (Jul 4, 2005)

Im using NOKIA3230 

but here is somr problem 

im able to send files from my cell to PC via bluetooth with Nokia PC Suite ( latest version )
but im not able to send files from PC to my cell phone 

plz tell me da solution ?


----------



## khandu (Jul 4, 2005)

@drgrudge

oops.. i was referring to Billionton Bluetooth 100M for 1000 bucks and works excellent

@imprince
Which bluetooth r u using ?? and what type of file r u trying to send ?/ plz be specific


----------



## rollcage (Jul 4, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Yeah , see khandu you were reffering to some local make or duplicate walla.
> 
> At Nokia it's 995rs



Shall we use this one for t/f data to *mmc*
n
my dealer says the one at 450 bucks is a good enough
how does it differ from the nokia in features?


----------



## imprince (Jul 4, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> @drgrudge
> 
> oops.. i was referring to Billionton Bluetooth 100M for 1000 bucks and works excellent
> 
> ...


im using  CSR Bluetooth Device from IVT corporation and i want to transfor MP3 and some .jpeg files


----------



## khandu (Jul 4, 2005)

@rollcage

Its the driver that matters.. i think get a device which uses Microsoft or Widcomm drivers... range shouldnt bother u as u will be sitting next to ur comp while doing this

Nothing is duplicate or fake.. its just that all diff companies are making it.. and that does not mean that they are bad quality.. it is just that Nokia has established itself with a brand name.. There are good companies like ENTER or Billionton companies which are good enough and cheap in market.. 

Dont take the white very small bluetooths .. they use Bluesoil driver software or something like that and they are not good.. ( Do check that before buying i recommend )

@imprince
Hmm.. on the task bar ( bottom right ).. there is a bluetooth icon.. see if it is white while operating.. 

and if u r able to connect to Nokia PC Suite 6.5 then u can use file explorer to read ur Phone memory and MMC like a hard drive.. try to directly copy - Paste into the drive .. hopefully u should be able to transfer any type of file..


----------



## imprince (Jul 4, 2005)

Noika PC suite is not searching my device , it gives me da error msg

"""""""""Cannot use the connection type,check that all needed hardware , software and drivers  are avilable . (code:Open Media)..


i repeat that im able to transfor all types of files throug my cell phone to my COMPUTER ...

but not PC to Cell PHONE ? 

mine cell phone is not detected by NOIKA PCSUITE and windows XP ,,     2 ( Without using Pc suite Software In windows XP )while i clicked on any particular file thn send>Bluetooth Device 
thn windows gave me the msg 

"Windows cannot find any Bluetooth devices. Make sure that your Bluetooth radio is attached to your computer and is turned on, and that your Bluetooth device is turned on. Follow the setup instructions that came with the device, and then click Search Again. "

What to do now ????????


----------



## janitha (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: problems with sony ericsson chargers*



			
				Akshay said:
			
		

> now i have a prb with SE charger too! whenever i move my cell (k508i) when its charging, d charging stops for a moment n OPTIMISED CHARGING appears on d screen. dat means u r not supposed to move ur cell when its charging? my cousin has a j200i n evn hez got d same prb. i guess SE phones r a definite NO NO coz dey fail to deliver wht matters d most... gud reception quality and gud battery life



I also had similar problems with SE Z200. I had used different Nokia brands but last year I wanted to have a change and hearing that SE has good battery life seeing the beauty of Z200, purchased it. I myself don't know how I managed to use it for one year. The signal reception was extremely bad, battery used to last barely one day with an averge talk time of 30 minutes. Last week I bought a Nokia 3120. The only problem was sound quality. The battery lasts for 3-4 days and the signal level is always full. And finally I could get good sound quality using the activation code suggested somewhere in the forum. May be it will reduce battery life marginally.


----------



## imprince (Jul 5, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> Noika PC suite is not searching my device , it gives me da error msg
> 
> """""""""Cannot use the connection type,check that all needed hardware , software and drivers  are avilable . (code:Open Media)..
> 
> ...



PLz read above quoted post ?
what to do with that ?


----------



## khandu (Jul 5, 2005)

looks like u have not done pairing properly.. 

u have to pair a device with the dongle with a passcode.. 

did u do that?


----------



## imprince (Jul 5, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> looks like u have not done pairing properly..
> 
> u have to pair a device with the dongle with a passcode..
> 
> did u do that?



pair a device ?
what is this ? plz tell me


----------



## khandu (Jul 5, 2005)

Hmm.. try to detect the phone from ur dongle.. when it does that.. tell it to pair the device ( it will tell u to give passcode ) then the phone will ask u for the same code.. 

after doing that it will confirm.. and will pair the device... try to find some guide..


----------



## imprince (Jul 5, 2005)

yes i did it , but all in vain, mine next option was not working ( disabled) that time ..

what is da default pass code for noika 3230 ?


----------



## superwiz (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey I heard Nokia 6230i rates have gone down by 1500/- can anyone confirm....seems someone at bazee is selling at a dead cheap rate of 13000/-(with Nokia warranty)....  

Please tell me its true cause i am getting it here for 15550/- looks a bit too expensive to me..


----------



## khandu (Jul 6, 2005)

@imprince

there is no default passcode.. u have to mention on PC and then it will ask on cell.. u will have to input the same.. 

@superwiz

Not possible with original nokia card and warrenty.. do check.. he must be giving dealer warrenty.. but then i m not sure about the latest pricing.. accordin to what i have got to know.. 15500 is the original box nokia warrenty price.. 

the gray price will be 13K


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

which is the best color phone with polyphonic tones and comp sync under Rs 10000


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

how about sony erricson T230


----------



## aadipa (Jul 6, 2005)

under 10K... moto E398.. read earlier posts in this thread for more info


----------



## HellGuardian (Jul 6, 2005)

*query about k700i sound files*

hey guys, i wanted to know the best format to store audio and video in k700i. i had read somewhere on A forum that 32 kbps mp4 audio is equal to 128 kbps mp3, but this is not true. i tested it and even a 48 kbps mp3 sounded better than a 48 kbps mp4 audio. what's ur opinion?

and also, in video format, usin mpegable, i converted an mpeg to mp4 and to 3gp and both seem to be equal in size(mp4 less 2 kb than 3gp) and the quality is similar(on the pc). i had set the frame rate to 30 fps, it played well on pc but on phone, there r a few jerks, though sound does not stutter.


----------



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> @imprince
> 
> there is no default passcode.. u have to mention on PC and then it will ask on cell.. u will have to input the same..



Dear PC is asking passcode but his NEXT option isn't working,, 

cell is not detecting any cell phone


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 6, 2005)

U need to put ur phone's option as 'visible to all' in the bluetooth menu (of the phone) and initiate a device search from the PC's BT software (widcomm or microsoft).Alternativley.. if u initiate pairing from Phone, ensure that PC's BT softwares 'Discoverable' option is switched on. Unless u explicitly set the discovery setting as 'ON' the Bluetooth Intiating device cannot see the target device.
Passcode key can be any number. (0000 is the most standard choice). just make sure u enter same number in phone and PC... (for eg. if u enter pass code as 12345  in pc, then enter the same number in phone also).


----------



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

Everything is fine dear , i think i should use another software for that 

can u tell me any good software


----------



## khandu (Jul 6, 2005)

try oxygen phone manager


----------



## suhasingale (Jul 7, 2005)

K750i Rocks guys..


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys , all those thinking of buying the K750i for its good music fuctionality, then better wait for the w800i phone from SE. Its gonna be released in the last week of August, just a month and a half away. though, rest of the fuctions are almost identical if not the same. I contacted  SE for its release date in India, they said it would be released in the latest by the last week of August. 

The only thing to look forward to is its pricing. 
I guess it would be around 22K -23K, since the K750i is already available for around Rs19.5K , w800i just has that "walkman tag" advantage and the included 512 MB Memory stick duo.


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jul 8, 2005)

It also the cool in-ear earphones.


----------



## mAYHEM (Jul 9, 2005)

I am unable to change the lock code in security setting of my cellphone.i entered th default code as 12345,when tried to change it after verify the password it gives lock error.I am usin N 3230.I tried it many times  

@imprince
are u having the same problem or theres something wrong with my phone


----------



## PraKs (Jul 10, 2005)

hi all

K750i rocks.. man its got 2 MP camera.. NO need for a digicam.. I am waiting for W800's release in Aug end coz  then k750i will come down.. Take 2 GB flash & U have a Digicam too 

As of now price in Bangalore is - 18,000

Prob with k700i is look.. I dont like the switch,, while 750 oh my my.. no comments ,, see ya in my pocket soon


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 10, 2005)

N91 the new rocks more !!!!!


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 10, 2005)

N91 Looks damn good.. 4Gb.. wow!!.. I just hope nokia Puts a good Mp3 player with lots of functionality(4GB certainly needs a lot of management features)...


----------



## bendre123 (Jul 11, 2005)

hey friend i want to ask how much songs and movie clips and games can be loaded within the memory of 41mb of SE k700i


----------



## superwiz (Jul 11, 2005)

hey whats the cost of nokia 6630.....


----------



## khandu (Jul 11, 2005)

superwiz said:
			
		

> hey whats the cost of nokia 6630.....



Rs. 16000 in Mumbai market..


----------



## superwiz (Jul 11, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> Rs. 16000 in Mumbai market..



so which is a better buy SE 750i or Nokia 6630 considering the GPRS connectivity via PC for internet and also other factors like expandble memory costs..i heard sony duo is costlier then RS MMC

BTW whats cheaper SONY DUO or RS MMC or T-Flash (approx cost also plz)


----------



## khandu (Jul 12, 2005)

@superwiz

256 MB DVRSMMC : Rs. 1800
256 MB T-Flash : Rs. 3000
256 MB DUO PRO : Rs. 2500

All approx to market pricing


Dude.. i thing to be cleared.. 6630 uses DVRSMMC and not the simple RSMMC.. 

Now I have used both the cell side by side.. 

If u r for camera, weight and looks.. nothing beats K750i .. cool as a cucumber 

But if u like Symbian and to do tricks with the Cell.. No company still beats Nokia yet.. 

I am using 6630 and i am sticking to the cell.. only downside is NO FM!! in mumbai atleast u need it.. but u can play MP3 for loooong.. i can dig with it.. my 256 MB is full of it.. 

but then the choice is urs again


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok.. members can now start a new threads in case they have some queries on mobiles. So that does not mean , u can spam here or dont search b4 you post 


_Thread locked _


----------

